# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Start preparing, Ron Paul WILL run for President in 2012!!! [Mod Note: RUMOR]

## Matt Collins

Start saving your money
Start getting involved in your local GOP
Start building your contact lists
Start working your precincts
Start going door to door

_
Ron Paul 
WILL BE
 running 
in 2012!
_
_(barring any unforeseen circumstances)_ 




You heard it here first, and you heard it from me

----------


## newbitech

I sent a tip to drudgereport with this post linked.




> Ron Paul is planning to run against Obama in 2012, this is a tip from an insider known as "The Collins", a hard core activist with connections to the Paul's.  The Collins is definitely trying to cause a ruckus, but this tip was confirmed over the weekend at the Florida Liberty Summit in Orlando.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=257221

----------


## awake

See the sig...

----------


## Matt Collins

Organizing our precincts will be the most important and critical action that we can do this time around. November 3rd is the day to get started on this.

----------


## anaconda

Remember the campaigning starts in early 2011. We should see lots of candidates announcing and campaigning in just about 6 or 7 months from now, I would think... The first primaries are only less than 16 months away!

----------


## Agorism

just a guess?

----------


## speciallyblend

collins is re- hashin old news me and elwar already broke this story months ago get'em Collins;0

----------


## Son of Detroit

The Collins is never wrong.

RON PAUL 2012!

----------


## Matt Collins

> just a guess?


Nope, it's not

----------


## speciallyblend

Ron Paul 2012 is on, mods this is no claim we have money to back it up  mods must be dreaming if they think Ron paul isn't running

----------


## Knightskye

Evidence, please.

----------


## anaconda

I think it is almost a no brainer that Ron Paul will run again. I believe he really likes getting the message out and finds the general excitement for his ideas very gratifying after several decades in the wilderness. This is his time. His star has been rising dramatically and steadily since 2007. He shook the establishment last time. This time he will rock it hard and all bets are off. Everything will be on the table. The gloves are coming off.

----------


## runningdiz

Haha this thread will be interesting...

----------


## speciallyblend

better hope the gop can read the writing on the wall.run Ron run , Ron Paul 2012 that is what is on my ticket

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

> Organizing our precincts will be the most important and critical action that we can do this time around. November 3rd is the day to get started on this.


At http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=253691 I posted encouraging people to start organizing to take over their county GOP as soon as possible. It seems to me that one of the easiest ways to do this is to look up Ron Paul Republicans in your area on Facebook and other social networking sites, contact them, and organize together to flood your county central committee with Ron Paul Republicans.

Do you have any suggestions, or know of any strategies or comprehensive plans of action, for us to use in precinct organization or door-to-door activism?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Evidence, please.


^^^^^ post #12 above

----------


## BuddyRey

Looks like the time has come to dust off the ol' soapbox and take my good suit to the cleaners.  Let's rock & roll!!!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Sauce?

----------


## YumYum

> ^^^^^ post #12 above


Post #12 is proof he is running?

----------


## speciallyblend

we can blackmail the collins for more info. We can all change our avatars back to the dancin collins  should i post the animation avatar of collins once again??

----------


## speciallyblend

> Post #12 is proof he is running?


sarcasm but it is a no brainer

----------


## MelissaWV

Even if he's running, I doubt sincerely that people are the least bit better informed on how their state nominations work during the primaries.

Educate yourself as if Dr. Paul is running.  The worst that can happen is that he does not, and that you'll direct your efforts to another disappointing candidate (either mainstream that is disappointing because of their views, or third party that is disappointing because of their likely loss).

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron will be older and he will probably have retirement on his mind, but he should RUN FOR PRESIDENT! HE NEEDS TO. If he thought he had a chance in 2008, now he REALLY has a chance to run as a REPUBLICAN in the 2012 election. He will have tea party/liberty candidates ready to endorse him as well thousands of volunteers ready with time and money.(maybe money,but hopefully)

----------


## YumYum

> sarcasm but it is a no brainer


Just because its a "no-brainer" doesn't mean he is going to run. You can't just speak for the man just because you want him to run.

This may be more Ra! Ra! Ree! My push buttons are broken. 

Matt needs to be more specific.

----------


## Wren

As a former Obama supporter, if I were to accomplish a single good deed in my life it would be to give my vote, my money and convince everyone I know to do the same for Ron Paul in 2010 and beyond. I will vote even though I don't want to see this American saint be assassinated and lose our chances of having the only real president since JFK. If Ron Paul is assassinated, will the peaceful revolution be over and replaced with the real one? That's the question I often ponder.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Matt needs to be more specific.


I can't at the moment

----------


## RedStripe

Let's all hope he does run.  He's done more to disrupt the political status quo than anyone since Ross Perot.

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

> Ron will be older and he will probably have retirement on his mind, but he should RUN FOR PRESIDENT! HE NEEDS TO. If he thought he had a chance in 2008, now he REALLY has a chance to run as a REPUBLICAN in the 2012 election. He will have tea party/liberty candidates ready to endorse him as well thousands of volunteers ready with time and money.(maybe money,but hopefully)


He really does have a chance in 2012; see Doug Wead's analysis at http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...2012-step-one/ and at http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...rove-dont-mix/

There are a few things Ron has to change, though. He has to really run to win, not just to educate, and he needs to be willing to brag (in a non-arrogant way) more about his pro-Constitution record.

----------


## silentshout

I hope so!

----------


## YumYum

> As a former Obama supporter, if I were to accomplish a single good deed in my life it would be to give my vote, my money and convince everyone I know to do the same for Ron Paul in 2010 and beyond. I will vote even though I don't want to see this American saint be assassinated and lose our chances of having the only real president since JFK. If Ron Paul is assassinated, will the peaceful revolution be over and replaced with the real one? That's the question I often ponder.


The only reason he would be assassinated is if he was elected president and didn't do what the bankers told him to do. Worse yet, if he is president when everything collapses he will be blamed for the coming collapse and will be the target for 300 million angry Americans.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Just because its a "no-brainer" doesn't mean he is going to run. You can't just speak for the man just because you want him to run.
> 
> This may be more Ra! Ra! Ree! My push buttons are broken. 
> 
> Matt needs to be more specific.


 He will Run!!!!! don't worry just get ready!!!! the collins has spoken!!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

> He really does have a chance in 2012; see Doug Wead's analysis at http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...2012-step-one/ and at http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...rove-dont-mix/
> 
> There are a few things Ron has to change, though. He has to really run to win, not just to educate, and he needs to be willing to brag (in a non-arrogant way) more about his pro-Constitution record.


I have read all of Doug Weeds analyses and agree with him. Ron needs to win CPAC and do well in the Iowa Caucuses. I think he needs to run to win, and his supporters need to run to educate.

A mix of education and 'simple straight talk' is key.

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

> He really does have a chance in 2012; see Doug Wead's analysis at http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...2012-step-one/ and at http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...rove-dont-mix/
> 
> There are a few things Ron has to change, though. He has to really run to win, not just to educate, and he needs to be willing to brag (in a non-arrogant way) more about his pro-Constitution record.


And having Judge Nap on board would be a huge plus, too. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=257112

----------


## YumYum

> I can't at the moment


Hundreds of thousands of people are going to put faith in your announcement. I trust you. This is exciting news!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> And having Judge Nap on board would be a huge plus, too. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=257112


I would be excited to see the nap as vp. If i see a gop establishment as a vp, even i might not vote for Ron Paul 2012! I want credibility period!!!!

----------


## RedStripe

I know for a fact that a lot of leftists will grudgingly support him over Obama.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Hundreds of thousands of people are going to put faith in your announcement. I trust you. This is exciting news!!


Collins has more credibility then fox,cnn and msnbc

----------


## Michigan11

If he does run, his support will be larger than before from the beginning no doubt. Back in 07', the arms I had to twist to get involved and donate are now hoping he runs again, and asking if he is. Some others, the neo-con types who have yet to awaken, realize there aren't any good options running, so they could be persuaded, but it will be like last time in many ways. On top of that, most of us just heard about him for the first time, since then, he's been all over the news, who knows what his support is right now. 

To win this time, if that is the goal, there is alot of work to do, no more sign waving. Door to door, calling, donating will be essential. Just my opinion..

----------


## YumYum

> I know for a fact that a lot of leftists will grudgingly support him over Obama.


I support him not grudgingly, but wholeheartedly and willingly!

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

I hope Ron Paul does run.  It will settle for all time the debate about the merits of politics and viable plans for the future of liberty if the best liberty candidate alive loses again.

I don't expect Ron Paul to win but I do expect a second run to be the campaign of the century for rocking the establishment boat.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I know for a fact that a lot of leftists will grudgingly support him over Obama.


yep  as well as the non-interventionists  from all parties and folks from all political spectrums!!!!

----------


## YumYum

> I hope Ron Paul does run.  It will settle for all time the debate about the merits of politics and viable plans for the future of liberty if the best liberty candidate alive loses again.
> 
> I don't expect Ron Paul to win but I do expect a second run to be the campaign of the century for rocking the establishment boat.


If he wins the primary, the neocons would back a democrat (behind the scenes). Ron Paul is an enemy of the neocons.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Ron Paul announced the formation of an exploratory committee for his 2008 run in January 2007.

The equivalent of that here would be January 2011; or five months from now.

----------


## rootboot

> If he wins the primary, the neocons would back a democrat (behind the scenes). Ron Paul is an enemy of the neocons.


maybe some, but a VERY small minority at that.

----------


## Agorism

> Ron Paul announced the formation of an exploratory committee for his 2008 run in January 2011.


2007 maybe?

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

> Ron Paul announced the formation of an exploratory committee for his 2008 run in January 2011.
> 
> The equivalent of that here would be January 2011; or five months from now.


Ron needs to announce before January. He needs to announce right after the November elections so he can capitalize on the tea party electoral momentum and portray himself (correctly) as the epitome of the tea party.

----------


## sailingaway

I hope it's true!

----------


## Agorism

I think he needs to wait until after the Kentucky primary because it might be a distraction to have him running while that is ending and it may also divert funds.

Also if Rand loses in Kentucky, he may not want to run.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I also recently got some word from someone VERY close to the decision making process and at that time I was told it was looking very likely. I am not trying to pull a George here but that is just what I was told so I honestly believe this news.

All I can say is let's roll folks and be ready to fight like never before.

----------


## Johnnybags

I look so forward to being frustrated as Romney gets 25 questions to every 1 for Paul and all the newscasts black him out! LOL, I love Ron but the game is so rigged. He could raise 100mil and noone would report it or grudgingly report it as they call him a gadfly.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Ron needs to announce before January. He needs to announce right after the November elections so he can capitalize on the tea party electoral momentum and portray himself (correctly) as the epitome of the tea party.


But the 'tea party' doesn't like Ron Paul.  He polled 2% among tea parties in one poll and always polls among just them lower than his overall total.  The tea party is too pro-war to support him.  Independents are more for Ron Paul.  And many of them won't vote for Paul in these closed primary states.

By the way, is Collins trying to be ghemminger here?  Have we confirmed the billionaire is ready for 2012?

----------


## james1906

> [/SIZE]_
> Ron Paul 
> WILL BE
>  running 
> in 2012!
> _
> _(barring any unforeseen circumstances)_


of course he is, to burn off the cookies
YouTube - Presidential Candidate Shares His Vices

----------


## TortoiseDream

If this news is true, it's wonderful news. I have mixed feelings at the moment about campaigning for Dr. Paul (just as a matter of principle), but I'd be so down for talking to people about the issues, and waking people up to the ideas of liberty just as I was only a few years ago

----------


## Tinnuhana

And if Ron doesn't win but Obama loses...there's always li'l Timmy's position. Ron Paul for Sec. of the Treasury...because only Nixon can go to China.

----------


## TortoiseDream

> of course he is, to burn off the cookies
> YouTube - Presidential Candidate Shares His Vices


LOL that video is hilarious.

on a more serious note, that's good ammo for anyone who says he too old. hell, the guy probably exercises more than most American kids these days.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I also recently got some word from someone VERY close to the decision making process and at that time I was told it was looking very likely. I am not trying to pull a George here but that is just what I was told so I honestly believe this news.
> 
> All I can say is let's roll folks and be ready to fight like never before.


hmmm i have at least 6-10 Big Ron Paul for President 2008 blue background, cover 08 with 12  will not hurt having a Ron Paul Republican(Kevin Cannell running for local office with a broad support of folks from all parties to speak up for Ron Paul's Platform 

Kevin Cannell 2010, Liberty Candidates 2010, Ron Paul 2012 ,Wolverines Colorado!!

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> hmmm i have at least 6-10 Big Ron Paul for President 2008 blue background, cover 08 with 12  will not hurt having a Ron Paul Republican(Kevin Cannell running for local office with a broad support of folks from all parties to speak up for Ron Paul's Platform 
> 
> Kevin Cannell 2010, Liberty Candidates 2010, Ron Paul 2012 ,Wolverines Colorado!!


lol yeah I saved all of my signs and I have a ton of bumper stickers left as well which can easily be modified.

----------


## Akus

> I look so forward to being frustrated as Romney gets 25 questions to every 1 for Paul and all the newscasts black him out! LOL, I love Ron but the game is so rigged. He could raise 100mil and noone would report it or grudgingly report it as they call him a gadfly.


I already am frustrated that Ron Paul just leans over while media "treats" him like it does and doesn't even demand a lube or at least a kiss. He needs to stur $#@! up. I am not saying flip the discussion table over, but something.....

----------


## KurtBoyer25L

Iowa....colleges...Iowa...colleges...

...colleges in Iowa...

----------


## Agorism

Prolly going to need at least 6-7 thousand supporters to win Iowa straw poll in Iowa. Possibly ten.

----------


## KurtBoyer25L

I think we can get that. How many counties are there in Iowa? Add a pro-weed/anti-war set of 50-100 college kids from every campus. Also we need to educate independents & liberals how they can go and vote. Drive people or finance bus trips if needed. If we can't spend fundraising dollars on getting people to the polls, what should we spend them on? 10,000 votes is an achievable number.

----------


## Agorism

Only about 100,000 or maybe slightly more vote in the GOP caucuses in Iowa.

Probably 15K or so of them will attend the Iowa straw poll. Maybe we don't quite need 10K.

Bush really rigged that thing whereas in 08 it wasn't quite so bad.

----------


## Agorism

Well about 5000K needed to win in 2008. Whereas in 2000 it was harder.


2008



> 1	Mitt Romney	4,516	31.6%
> 2	Mike Huckabee	2,587	18.1%
> 3	Sam Brownback	2,192	15.3%
> 4	Tom Tancredo	1,961	13.7%
> 5	Ron Paul	1,305	9.1%
> 6	Tommy Thompson	1,039	7.3%
> 7	Fred Thompson	203	1.4%
> 8	Rudy Giuliani	183	1.3%
> 9	Duncan Hunter	174	1.2%
> ...




and

2000



> 1	George W. Bush	7,418	31.3%
> 2	Steve Forbes	4,921	20.8%
> 3	Elizabeth Dole	3,410	14.4%
> 4	Gary Bauer	2,114	8.9%
> 5	Patrick Buchanan	1,719	7.3%
> 6	Lamar Alexander	1,428	6.0%
> 7	Alan Keyes	1,101	4.6%
> 8	Dan Quayle	916	3.9%
> 9	Orrin Hatch	558	2.4%
> ...

----------


## Agorism

People may have been able to attend from out of state in 2000 vs. 2008 I'm not sure. At some point the rules were changed but I think it was before 2000...but maybe not.

----------


## rancher89

I kept all of my old signs, especially the homemade ones.



We will need to step up the effort we've all been giving and do a serious, all out educational campaign.  


Many dems will vote for him over most other possible gop candidates.  Be prepared for that old racist crap to come up again.

Many goper's have admitted that RP was right, that they wished they'd voted for him, and that they hope they have another chance.  They feel that McCain was shoved down their throats and will not put up with that again.   The neocons will be having fits, let them.  Stick to the facts.

We need poll watchers & workers and exit polls for the primaries.  Vote fraud is our biggest enemy.  Have those camera phones at the ready...

Be prepared for RP not to run and Gary Johnson running instead.  Just saying.  Gov Johnson will NOT run against Dr Paul, but if RP doesn't run, Gov "No" will.  I like the Gov, but let's hope RP runs.

If you haven't already, start attending your county meetings, show up at rallies, offer to take out the trash and pick up after events. 

If you haven't already, start walking your neighborhood (precinct) and TALK to people.  Doesn't have to be politics, but if that's where it takes you, so be it.  Be nice.  Be polite.  The point is to become known in the precinct as someone who cares and has a clue.  

Show up for your precinct meeting in Jan/Feb and become the precinct chair or at least an officer for the precinct.  This gets you on the county executive committee.

Show up....show up.....show up....AND....Do what you say you will do.  You don't have to do things that you find offensive (like canvassing or lit dropping for a neocon candidate) BUT find something, someone you can support and work for.

Last, but not least, I know how important some hot button issues are for some people.  Can we let it sit on the back burner or tone it down a bit until after the election?  Say the end of the first week in Nov, 2011???  Please?  And then we can all wave our freak flags if that's what we have to do.......  

The sheeple get scared and we don't need to confuse them anymore than we have to....

----------


## rancher89

> Iowa....colleges...Iowa...colleges...
> 
> ...colleges in Iowa...


What's our YAL coverage in Iowa?

----------


## Agorism

We have all the big campuses but one.

----------


## KurtBoyer25L

Very naive here, but what is the difference between the Iowa straw poll and the caucuses? How is the decision actually made? What if one guy won the straw poll and another got more votes in the caucuses? Is there just one straw poll at one location compared to caucuses in every county?

----------


## YumYum

> Last, but not least, I know how important some hot button issues are for some people.  Can we let it sit on the back burner or tone it down a bit until after the election?  Say the end of the first week in Nov, 2011???  Please?  And then we can all wave our freak flags if that's what we have to do.......  
> 
> The sheeple get scared and we don't need to confuse them anymore than we have to....


You mean be phony and pretend that we all get along and agree with one another on every issue? Sure, why not? That would be nice for a change.

----------


## trey4sports

is there any type of evidence that confirms this? Nothing against lord Collins but we've all had our hopes up and been let down about things before. remember Ghemmy? The Billionare? Polls not representing accurate data? 


I want Ron to run soooooo bad but I would just like something that points to this. Whether it was a conversation with someone close, or if Rand said something about it. I'm just wanting something substantial.

Anyway, I'm excited!

----------


## eOs

I may not have faith in god, but I've got faith in The Collins. I'm already ahead of you The Collins, I'm working on a moneybomb site to end all money bomb sites for the good doctor himself. 2012 is going to be epic.

----------


## Agorism

Iowa Straw poll is 6 months before the caucus. It's a grass roots event rather than a real election, but it is the biggest media event.

Whoever wins get 6 months free TV coverage.

----------


## KurtBoyer25L

Hey, thanks, Agor. Is it just in one place or in every/multiple counties?

----------


## YumYum

> is there any type of evidence that confirms this? Nothing against lord Collins but we've all had our hopes up and been let down about things before. remember Ghemmy? The Billionare? Polls not representing accurate data? 
> 
> 
> I want Ron to run soooooo bad but I would just like something that points to this. Whether it was a conversation with someone close, or if Rand said something about it. I'm just wanting something substantial.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited!


I am excited too! Everybody right now is on political steroids. The phones are ringing, money bombs are bombing. People have been staring at their computers for three years waiting for this announcement.

But on getting a confirmation, you must show patience. And please, don't let the fact that we don't know who Collins talked to that confirms that Ron Paul is most definitely running in 2012 ruin your excitement. Even if it turns out not to be true (which I believe it is), its still fun to get excited and go nuts!!!

----------


## Epic

> What's our YAL coverage in Iowa?


YAL chapters at:
- Northern Iowa
- Drake 
- Iowa State
- Univ. of Iowa 

That's pretty good

----------


## Son of Detroit

I do know one thing for sure...

When I see that official announcement to run for president by Ron Paul, I am going to be grinning from ear to ear non stop for at least a few days.  

I would give anything to be able to cast my first ever vote in an election for the good doctor.

----------


## Epic

> Very naive here, but what is the difference between the Iowa straw poll and the caucuses? How is the decision actually made? What if one guy won the straw poll and another got more votes in the caucuses? Is there just one straw poll at one location compared to caucuses in every county?


Straw poll is in Ames, Iowa.  Caucus is in every precinct.

Straw poll greatly benefit RP because it emphasizes enthusiasm of support.

----------


## Epic

DailyPaul commenter reports that "The Rockwell" took the portkey to Texas this week to strategize with Ron.
http://dailypaul.com/node/142426#comments

----------


## YumYum

You guys are fantastic! At this rate, we will have Ron Paul elected by this Friday!

----------


## trey4sports

> You guys are fantastic! At this rate, we will have Ron Paul elected by this Friday!


ahaha good times!

----------


## trey4sports

so on the Daily paul i heard that Lew Rockwell was summoned to texas to talk with Dr. Paul about 2012 strategy. I have NO CLUE if that is true but I wander if that is what Lord Collins is basing this off of or if he talked to Ron ????????????????

----------


## ItsTime

> so on the Daily paul i heard that Lew Rockwell was summoned to texas to talk with Dr. Paul about 2012 strategy. I have NO CLUE if that is true but I wander if that is what Lord Collins is basing this off of or if he talked to Ron ????????????????


http://dailypaul.com/node/142426



> but this tip was confirmed over the weekend at the Florida Liberty Summit in Orlando.

----------


## low preference guy

*Ron Paul 
WILL BE
 running 
in 2012!
*_(barring any unforeseen circumstances, like deciding not to run)_

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> DailyPaul commenter reports that "The Rockwell" took the portkey to Texas this week to strategize with Ron.
> http://dailypaul.com/node/142426#comments





> I heard this Wednesday from someone connected to the Mises Institute. Lew Rockwell was summoned to Texas earlier this week for policy strategy.


Policy strategizing with Lew Rockwell; man who has never ran for political office or even ran a campaign in his life I believe and who, frankly, isn't exactly mainstream.  Are we back to another bargin basement amatuer hour campaign staff?

If true, this campaign is off to a great start already.  Maybe Paul can officially announce on Alex Jones instead of C-Span like in 2008 too while he's at it.

----------


## ItsTime

> Policy strategizing with Lew Rockwell; man who has never ran for political office or even ran a campaign in his life I believe and who, frankly, isn't exactly mainstream.  
> 
> If true, this campaign is off to a great start already.  Maybe Paul can officially announce on Alex Jones instead of C-Span like in 2008 too while he's at it.


LMAO. Well he cant meet with Rands team, yet, or maybe he has already?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Policy strategizing with Lew Rockwell; man who has never ran for political office or even ran a campaign in his life I believe and who, frankly, isn't exactly mainstream.  Are we back to another bargin basement amatuer hour campaign staff?  Are Lew Moore and Jesse Benton available?
> 
> If true, this campaign is off to a great start already.  Maybe Paul can officially announce on Alex Jones instead of C-Span like in 2008 too while he's at it.


man we know you live in ga, but that is no reason to bring the rest of us down

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Paul/Palin?

----------


## trey4sports

Who cares who his campaign staff is, we are responsible for his campaign!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Who cares who his campaign staff is


All the people who complained about Ron Paul's inept campaign staff here back in 2007 and 2008?

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> so on the Daily paul i heard that Lew Rockwell was summoned to texas to talk with Dr. Paul about 2012 strategy. I have NO CLUE if that is true but I wander if that is what Lord Collins is basing this off of or if he talked to Ron ????????????????


"Strategy" is very broad. The only way this would make sense (getting advice on strategy from Lew) is if he wasn't aiming to win but to achieve something else. With that in mind Lew could offer some advice on other things _besides_ trying to win over the republican status quo neocons and pulling off a win... He could offer advice on what issues to focus on (from an educational standpoint), he could offer advice as a friend, etc.

----------


## LisaNY

> Organizing our precincts will be the most important and critical action that we can do this time around. November 3rd is the day to get started on this.


Matt, I am just north of NYC (in the Lower Hudson Valley) and I'd love to be part of a Ron Paul Presidential campaign.  Please keep us posted and thank you for the great news!

----------


## ctiger2

$#@!ing Ron Paul FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Michigan11

First thing we need to do is re-awaken the meetups and start new ones up. We should all be emailing the current meetup groups in our areas and start new ones if needed. Email everyone we know too. This may also help all of our 2010 candidates in the process. Hell Yeah!!!!!

----------


## Number19

> ...I don't expect Ron Paul to win but I do expect a second run to be the campaign of the century for rocking the establishment boat.


Don't quite know what your meaning is here, but I want to remind everyone that the RNC recently changed their rules. At the next National Convention, all states will be allocating their delegates proportionately according to the primary vote. Previously, winner-take-all was allowed ( Texas was a winner-take-all state ).

This means the campaign will not conclude with the primaries, but will continue through the convention, with, likely, the top three candidates heavily influencing a vicious floor fight. You are going to see fireworks which haven't been seen in some time.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Don't quite know what your meaning is here, but I want to remind everyone that the RNC recently changed their rules. At the next National Convention, all states will be allocating their delegates proportionately according to the primary vote. Previously, winner-take-all was allowed ( Texas was a winner-take-all state ).
> 
> This means the campaign will not conclude with the primaries, but will continue through the convention, with, likely, the top three candidates heavily influencing a vicious floor fight. You are going to see fireworks which haven't been seen in some time.


bring on Adam Kokesh on the floor

----------


## jclay2

This thread has made my day. Ron Paul 2012 FTW!!!!! I am so pumped and way more willing to call/door to door/campaign for Ron then the last go around. For old times sake:

YouTube - Nuclear Tests to the 1812 Overture

----------


## moonshineplease

In the meantime we also should be promoting the documentary "For Liberty" as much as possible. Keep emailing Netflix, IFC or whomever might show this brilliant piece of recruiting gold.

----------


## farrar

I hope more conformation comes out soon. I'm 17 now, but I would like for my first presidental vote to be for ron paul.

----------


## parke

I think I need to change my undies..

I posted this to FB and its already been reposted a few times in ten minutes. The sh*t is hitting the fan come 12.

----------


## newbitech

> I do know one thing for sure...
> 
> When I see that official announcement to run for president by Ron Paul, I am going to be grinning from ear to ear non stop for at least a few days.  
> 
> I would give anything to be able to cast my first ever vote in an election for the good doctor.


and this is why he will run.

----------


## jclay2

We should probably get ron paul a 24 hour security force to protect him from the "(barring any unforeseen circumstances)" bit.

----------


## parke

> I hope more conformation comes out soon. I'm 17 now, but I would like for my first presidental vote to be for ron paul.


Proud of ya kid. Dont ever give up your rights or give up fighting for justice, equality and peace. 

I hope more of your generation gets behind this message and helps make Paul as cool as Obama was to your age group.

----------


## Uriel999

I hope so! This thread makes me feel excited even though its just a rumor.

----------


## parke

> and this is why he will run.


and why he will win.

----------


## Son of Detroit

> I hope more conformation comes out soon. I'm 17 now, but I would like for my first presidental vote to be for ron paul.


HELL YEAH!  

Liberty lovers >18 UNITE!

I wish I knew someone my age who liked Ron Paul.  Hell, even knew who Ron Paul is.

----------


## jake

Victory is the only option. 15 million dollar money bomb here we come. You think the blimp was big? Wait for this election! Ron paul! Ron paul! Ron paul!

----------


## newbitech

> HELL YEAH!  
> 
> Liberty lovers >18 UNITE!
> 
> I wish I knew someone my age who liked Ron Paul.  Hell, even knew who Ron Paul is.


well, what are you waiting for?  You have a vast array of resources right here to help you out.  Be passionate, be honest, and above all, live your life free, and your message will be heard.

----------


## LeifEiriksson

> Victory is the only option. 15 million dollar money bomb here we come. You think the blimp was big? Wait for this election! Ron paul! Ron paul! Ron paul!


Let's just hope by 2012 that a 15 million dollar money won't be the new 6 million dollar moneybomb if Bernanke keeps printing them like he has

----------


## Vessol

> HELL YEAH!  
> 
> Liberty lovers >18 UNITE!
> 
> I wish I knew someone my age who liked Ron Paul.  Hell, even knew who Ron Paul is.


Well start talking. Find out what issues are important to them and I'm sure on many issues they'd love Ron Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

Right now, if you 'google Ron Paul' by date, this thread is number 3 in the list.  

And the DP link citing the mysterious insider 'The Collins' is on the next page via this aggregator: http://iplextra.indiatimes.com/artic...rlando+Florida

And it's on twitter....

in fact if you go through 4 pages of google search, OUR links to this and pick ups come up a half dozen times..

And even Marion County Line's blog headline feed automatically picked up the DP headline because of course Michael or someone over there bumped Rand's request for help from the liberty movement down to the number two slot when this came up....

----------


## Son of Detroit

> Well start talking. Find out what issues are important to them and I'm sure on many issues they'd love Ron Paul.


That's the thing.  No one I know even cares about issues.  Politics are as interesting as math homework.

I'm taking AP Government this year, so hopefully there will be some kids in there interested in politics.  Hopefully I can reach them by the end of the year just through the debates and discussions we will have in class.

----------


## Kregisen

> Well start talking. Find out what issues are important to them and I'm sure on many issues they'd love Ron Paul.


Exactly. Lots of us on here are college students and I've gotten lots of friends who never even heard of Ron before to wanna vote for him simply because of the drug war issue alone.

Ron can appeal to anyone, you just have to mention the relevant issues.

----------


## speciallyblend

> That's the thing.  No one I know even cares about issues.  Politics are as interesting as doing their math homework.


ok work on the pro-marijuana group first. walk up to them take their weed and then say this is what the fed government wants to do and if you do not register to vote and get involved i will take your marijuana from you for the rest of your life it is a start hehe    joking of course well maybe

----------


## trey4sports

Am I the only one who thinks it's a bit egotistical for someone to come up here and make a really big claim with no substantial evidence and then sit back and let the forum go crazy while he sits back?

----------


## thomas-in-ky

I'll donate $1,000 if he runs.  Does anyone else remember the interview in Louisville (at the Rally for the Republicans for Rand Paul)?  I think it was after the rally - a couple of amateurs with a  camera (can't find the tube now - dang).  They asked him (or was it his wife?) if Ron would run in 2012, and he (or she?) said he would if he thought his county needed him, i.e., if there were a financial crisis that he had predicted and was uniquely prepared to address.

This time around, he'll have an outspoken son in the senate who will be on cable news every night, as the defacto spokesperson/leader of the movement to return our country to constitutional principles!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Exactly. Lots of us on here are college students and I've gotten lots of friends who never even heard of Ron before to wanna vote for him simply because of the drug war issue alone.
> 
> Ron can appeal to anyone, you just have to mention the relevant issues.


+1 i am 42 but our 22 yr old likes Ron paul and her and her boyfriend votes sent us over the top against the good ole boy local gop system locally. Every Vote Counts!!

----------


## axiomata

But will he have the support of the billionaire? That is the question.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Am I the only one who thinks it's a bit egotistical for someone to come up here and make a really big claim with no substantial evidence and then sit back and let the forum go crazy while he sits back?


what else do we have to look forward to?  nfl football? not like their is much excitement in the gop except Ron Paul!!

----------


## sailingaway

> Am I the only one who thinks it's a bit egotistical for someone to come up here and make a really big claim with no substantial evidence and then sit back and let the forum go crazy while he sits back?


Egotistical?

I think the word you want is 'sadistic'.

And then there is 'manipulative'.....

although, I have to admit, it is fun, at the moment....

----------


## newbitech

> That's the thing.  No one I know even cares about issues.  Politics are as interesting as math homework.
> 
> I'm taking AP Government this year, so hopefully there will be some kids in there interested in politics.  Hopefully I can reach them by the end of the year just through the debates and discussions we will have in class.


this might be a good point of entry.

http://blog.aflcio.org/2010/08/15/gl...record-levels/

http://www.aflcio.org/aboutus/labord...009_report.pdf


http://americanaffairs.suite101.com/...d_unemployment




> According to Lizzy Ratner, in The Nation article entitled Generation Recession, the unemployment rate [in September] for people between the ages of 16 and 24 hovered morosely at 18.1 per cent. This was nearly double the 10.1 per cent national average. Equally drastic was the low employment rate of those in the same age bracket, merely 46 per cent. *This means less than half of all people ages 16-24 are employed on a regular basis.* According to Ratner, this is the lowest employment rate for this age bracket since 1948, the year the government began keeping track.
> 
> Since the recession began taking its grip on the nation in December 2007, 16 to 24 year-olds have lost 2.5 million jobs, roughly one-third of all the jobs lost, making them the hardest-hit age group of the recession.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at Suite101: American Youth and Unemployment: The Recession's Effects on 16-24 Year Old's Employment Rates http://americanaffairs.suite101.com/...#ixzz0wjM00P2H

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Am I the only one who thinks it's a bit egotistical for someone to come up here and make a really big claim with no substantial evidence and then sit back and let the forum go crazy while he sits back?

----------


## knarfxii

In 2007 I spent about $6000 on going places, buying stuff, sending DVD's all over the country to help Ron Paul win and my wife thought I was crazy!  In January of 2008, my wife voted for the first Republican in her life, Ron Paul.  this time I will try to do the same but spend less money and my wife will be the first to help me help him!

Ron Paul 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MRoCkEd

RONNNNnnnnnnnnnnn'

PAAAAAAAAuuuuLLLlLlL

----------


## BarryDonegan

Imagine how much more support he could have by then...

----------


## Uriel999

>

----------


## Son of Detroit

If Ron ends up not running, I say we all go to The Collins' house torches-a-blazin'.



Newbitech- interesting post.  Never thought of that angle.

----------


## newbitech

> If Ron ends up not running, I say we all go to The Collins' house torches-a-blazin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Newbitech- interesting post.  Never thought of that angle.


the way I approach that is like this.  Those age brackets span longer than anyone presidency.  

We don't need a temporary quick fix, we need wholesale changes, and only young people can bring that.  That is the only way to make the changes permanent, is by changing the fundamental underlying structure.  Change this now, so that in 10 years from now, you won't have to tell the next generation about 75% unemployment etc etc..

----------


## sailingaway

> If Ron ends up not running, I say we all go to The Collins' house torches-a-blazin'.


Hey, those pitchforks _must_ be good for _something!_

----------


## james1906

> If Ron ends up not running, I say we all go to The Collins' house torches-a-blazin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Newbitech- interesting post.  Never thought of that angle.


And he thought that couple upstairs having sex too loud was an inconvenience!

----------


## speciallyblend

> If Ron ends up not running, I say we all go to The Collins' house torches-a-blazin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Newbitech- interesting post.  Never thought of that angle.


no need we can blackmail him with my avatar snickers  the collins better give up some info. i pulled the secret weapon out

----------


## newbitech

> no need we can blackmail him with my avatar snickers  the collins better give up some info. i pulled the secret weapon out


haha

hey, here is an awesome video about how to get the message spread.

YouTube - For Liberty: How the Ron Paul Revolution Watered the Withered Tree of Liberty

inspiration from the last time this happened.

----------


## Old Ducker

ROFL @ SB's avatar.  These forumz are too much sometimes.

----------


## YumYum

This sudden announcement can be destabilizing for the many members on here who are bi-polar. I had to double up on my nut meds. I'm finally leveling out...yeah, I feel much better now.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> ROFL @ SB's avatar.  These forumz are too much sometimes.


That is by far hands down the best .gif I have ever produced.  Thanks to "The Collins" for providing great footage.

----------


## speciallyblend

> That is by far hands down the best .gif I have ever produced.  Thanks to "The Collins" for providing great footage.


wonders how long it will take before the collins tells me that gif will cause Ron Paul not to run? and to take it down?  then if he does . i will run a rpf poll if i should remove it or  not lmfao. i am hoping this gif gets the collins talking asap

----------


## sailingaway

> wonders how long it will take before the collins tells me that gif will cause Ron Paul not to run? and to take it down?  then if he does . i will run a rpf poll if i should remove it or  not lmfao. i am hoping this gif gets the collins talking asap


I think you might have to go to a thread he is reading. Is he still on this one? I think he just got us stirred up, and took off.

----------


## trey4sports

The Collins for VP!


*Paul/The Collins 2012*
_More antics to come_

----------


## low preference guy

> Am I the only one who thinks it's a bit egotistical for someone to come up here and make a really big claim with no substantial evidence and then sit back and let the forum go crazy while he sits back?


The mods put [Mod Note: It's Collins] in the title for a reason.

----------


## newbitech

YouTube - Matt Collins Trying to Cause a Ruckus

----------


## Legend1104

> Nope, it's not


So you have some undeniable evidence. Forgive my sinicism but I have not been on RPF long enough to understand the full weight of a "Collins" endorsement.

----------


## newbitech

> So you have some undeniable evidence. Forgive my sinicism but I have not been on RPF long enough to understand the full weight of a "Collins" endorsement.


just look at how many views and posts this thread has.  The Collins may come across as being egotistical and self serving, but it is his job to stir the pot like this.  The grassroots would not have dispatched him if something important was NOT in fact occurring.

Welcome aboard by the way!

----------


## speciallyblend

> So you have some undeniable evidence. Forgive my sinicism but I have not been on RPF long enough to understand the full weight of a "Collins" endorsement.


i would give it more weight then the failed gop though collins could be having a ghemminger  rpf moment!! we will see i have his avatar up now, hoping he starts explaining we are gonna make the collins talk one way or another

----------


## sailingaway

> i would give it more weight then the failed gop though collins could be having a ghemminger  rpf moment!! we will see i have his avatar up now, hoping he starts explaining we are gonna make the collins talk one way or another


no offense, but the cat avatar is much easier to look at ad infinitum....

----------


## newbitech

the classic for all the new people out there.  Lets revive this for 2012 ya'll!!

YouTube - Ron Paul : Don't tread on me

----------


## sailingaway

by the way, I just posted a Ron Paul 2012 poll thread for people to vote in and no one has....

----------


## Legend1104

> just look at how many views and posts this thread has.  The Collins may come across as being egotistical and self serving, but it is his job to stir the pot like this.  The grassroots would not have dispatched him if something important was NOT in fact occurring.
> 
> Welcome aboard by the way!


Hope so and thanks cause if he is wrong, dems figtin words!

----------


## Son of Detroit

YouTube - Ron Paul: A New Hope

----------


## YumYum

I wonder if Ron Paul even knows of all the commotion going on here. He's probably getting ready for bed. Doesn't anybody have his phone number?

----------


## Vessol

> no offense, but the cat avatar is much easier to look at ad infinitum....


speak for yourself

----------


## sailingaway

um.. oookay.....

----------


## Matt Collins

> Am I the only one who thinks it's a bit egotistical for someone to come up here and make a really big claim with no substantial evidence and then sit back and let the forum go crazy while he sits back?


I can understand how you think that. You don't have to trust what I say, but I also admit I have nothing that I am willing to show at the moment to prove my assertion. Take my word for it, don't take my word for it. But whatever you do, start laying the groundwork and do what is necessary to prepare for a 2012 run.

_If you want Ron to win in 2012, work on your local level on a precinct strategy, and donate to Rand on the Aug 20th Money Bomb. Those are the two most important actions that we can take right now!_

----------


## Agorism

Collins- would he ever announce before Kentucky race is over?

----------


## trey4sports

> I can understand how you think that. You don't have to trust what I say, but I also admit I have nothing that I am willing to show at the moment to prove my assertion.
> 
> _For now, if you want Ron to win in 2012, work on your local level on a precinct strategy, and donate to Rand on the Aug 20th Money Bomb. Those are the two most important actions that we can take at the moment!_


hey, no offense meant by my comment Matt. You're a great guy and a hardcore activist, supporter, spreader of the movement. I'm just scarred from Billionaire threads of past

----------


## Matt Collins

> That is by far hands down the best .gif I have ever produced.  Thanks to "The Collins" for providing great footage.


No one knows who is really in that video

----------


## sailingaway

///

----------


## newbitech

> YouTube - Ron Paul: A New Hope


oh this brings tears to my eyes every time.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I can understand how you think that. You don't have to trust what I say, but I also admit I have nothing that I am willing to show at the moment to prove my assertion. Take my word for it, don't take my word for it. But whatever you do, start laying the groundwork and do what is necessary to prepare for a 2012 run.
> 
> _If you want Ron to win in 2012, work on your local level on a precinct strategy, and donate to Rand on the Aug 20th Money Bomb. Those are the two most important actions that we can take right now!_


You have more credibility then MSM collins

Ron Paul 2012 is on folks 


YouTube - Ron Paul : Don't tread on me

----------


## Matt Collins

> Ron' probably getting ready for bed. Doesn't anybody have his phone number?


Yes but I ain't sharing

----------


## Matt Collins

> Ron Paul announced the formation of an exploratory committee for his 2008 run in January 2007.
> 
> The equivalent of that here would be January 2011; or five months from now.


You are very perceptive

----------


## axiomata

> So you have some undeniable evidence. Forgive my sinicism but I have not been on RPF long enough to understand the full weight of a "Collins" endorsement.


<insert fat joke here>

----------


## Matt Collins

> Collins- would he ever announce before Kentucky race is over?


I will refer you to this post to draw your own conclusions: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...7&postcount=44

----------


## Matt Collins

> hey, no offense meant by my comment Matt. You're a great guy and a hardcore activist, supporter, spreader of the movement. I'm just scarred from Billionaire threads of past


Did the people who posted the billionaire "rumor" threads have 20k+ posts and a known history? 


Also there was a billionaire supporting Ron, but it wasn't in the way that people thought it was.

----------


## michaelwise

What the hell is going on. There are 235 logged onto RPF right now? I'm all In on Paul 2012.

----------


## ElCount

> Policy strategizing with Lew Rockwell; man who has never ran for political office or even ran a campaign in his life I believe and who, frankly, isn't exactly mainstream.  Are we back to another bargin basement amatuer hour campaign staff?
> 
> If true, this campaign is off to a great start already.  Maybe Paul can officially announce on Alex Jones instead of C-Span like in 2008 too while he's at it.


Well Rockwell has worked on political campaigns in the past, for Eugene McCarthy's campaign and I heard him in an interview with Scott Horton say he worked on someone's campaign for governor (can't remember who).

And we shouldn't forget that he was Ron Paul's Chief of Staff for much of his time in Congress and was instrumental in his 2008 campaign (which despite not securing the GOP nomination, was a huge success).

Despite being a devout anarchist with no faith in politics these days, Rockwell has had his hand in politics in the past so I think it's untruthful to say he is an amateur. Not to mention, he's a very intelligent guy.

----------


## Matt Collins

> But the 'tea party' doesn't like Ron Paul.  He polled 2% among tea parties in one poll and always polls among just them lower than his overall total.  The tea party is too pro-war to support him.  Independents are more for Ron Paul.  And many of them won't vote for Paul in these closed primary states


Really? How is Ron polling against Obama? And there was a poll out there a few months ago about how Ron had more support than Palin. If anyone can cite that please do because I don't remember nor do I have the time at the moment.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Iowa....colleges...Iowa...colleges...
> 
> ...colleges in Iowa...


Have you seen this?
http://www.campaignforliberty.com/event/2010iowa.php

----------


## michaelwise

> collins is re- hashin old news me and elwar already broke this story months ago get'em Collins;0


What happened to your cat with headphones avatar speciallyblend? Someone is extremely excited I guess.

----------


## michaelwise

Resurrect the BLIMP!

----------


## newbitech

go ahead and bookmark this page now folks.

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/

also would be a good idea to start linking to it.

----------


## speciallyblend

> oh this brings tears to my eyes every time.


nothing but goosebumps

----------


## sailingaway

> Resurrect the BLIMP!


I want to, but when you watch that part in the For Liberty movie, the bit about it only being able to fly under certain weather conditions does limit it...  we need to do _something_ spectacular, however.  We have a reputation to uphold!

----------


## brenden.b

Campaign for Liberty just sent me five Ron Paul 2008 bumper stickers and I just stuck one on my new ride. The fiance's reactions was priceless when I told her I put a bumper sticker on the new vehicle. Here she thought this vehicle was going to be bumper sticker free! Ha! Poor girl...

 I'll wait for the official announcement until I get my 2012 Ron Paul bumper sticker. Perhaps we should do a bumper sticker bomb on the day of the announcement?

----------


## pcosmar

I guess I need to repaint my sign.

Looking forward with great anticipation.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Resurrect the BLIMP!


screw the blimp. this time a freaking space station hehe   ps hover the dam thing over cities.

----------


## sailingaway

> go ahead and bookmark this page now folks.
> 
> http://www.ronpaul2012.com/
> 
> also would be a good idea to start linking to it.


do we have .net and .org?  So no one else gets them?

----------


## newbitech

> I want to, but when you watch that part in the For Liberty movie, the bit about it only being able to fly under certain weather conditions does limit it...  we need to do _something_ spectacular, however.  We have a reputation to uphold!


We need something that can be seen from outer space, and then pay the russians to take a picture of it for us.

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

> Collins- would he ever announce before Kentucky race is over?


I don't expect Ron to announce anything before the general election in November, but it seems like the best strategy would be to announce soon after.

----------


## michaelwise

> I want to, but when you watch that part in the For Liberty movie, the bit about it only being able to fly under certain weather conditions does limit it...  we need to do _something_ spectacular, however.  We have a reputation to uphold!


A GPS sign across America, Vote Ron Paul?

----------


## low preference guy

> So you have some undeniable evidence. Forgive my sinicism but I have not been on RPF long enough to understand the full weight of a "Collins" endorsement.


I think it adds to the credibility of this thread's title. In my eyes, it doesn't add any credibility at all that Ron is going to run.

----------


## sailingaway

> We need something that can be seen from outer space, and then pay the russians to take a picture of it for us.


The guy who did the GPS map of Ayn Rand..... not that we necessarily want that, but it IS our kind of thing....

----------


## sailingaway

> A GPS sign across America, Vote Ron Paul?


Ha!  Your fingers were faster than mine...

----------


## YumYum

Something doesn't add up. (nut meds are kicking in) Rand was endorsed by Palin. If Palin is running in 2012 and Ron Paul is running in 2012, Rand has to choose between the two. Naturally, he would pick his father. But the November election is not here yet, and while Ron has no $#@!ing clue that people are going ape $#@! on this forum, Palin is probably lurking on this forum right now. She will now know that Ron is running, so one of the following must be true:

1) The 2012 ticket is going to be Paul/Palin

2) Palin is not going to run and will endorse Ron Paul

3) Palin is running, and Rand has already distanced himself (though not publicly) from Palin and her machine.

4) Ron hasn't told Rand yet that he is running, only Matt Collins.

----------


## michaelwise

> Ha!  Your fingers were faster than mine...


We won't need to be quite over the top this time since Ron is practically a household name now, but I just like over the top stuff.

----------


## sailingaway

> Something doesn't add up. (nut meds are kicking in) Rand was endorsed by Palin. If Palin is running in 2012 and Ron Paul is running in 2012, Rand has to choose between the two. Naturally, he would pick his father. But the November election is not here yet, and while Ron has no $#@!ing clue that people are going ape $#@! on this forum, Palin is probably lurking on this forum right now. She will now know that Ron is running, so one of the following must be true:
> 
> 1) The 2012 ticket is going to be Paul/Palin
> 
> 2) Palin is not going to run and will endorse Ron Paul
> 
> 3) Palin is running, and Rand has already distanced himself (though not publicly) from Palin and her machine.
> 
> 4) Ron hasn't told Rand yet that he is running, only Matt Collins.


I don't actually think that Rand has to decide anything now and until Ron declares, it hasn't happened.  If he does declare, of course Rand would support Ron in the primary, and if Ron doesn't win in the primary, SOMEONE will probably want Rand as their VP.  Come on, you haven't been ignoring the way independents break in the polls have you?  I don't expect them to ask Ron to be VP because it would almost be insulting.  But Rand would be fair game, in an attempt to engage his and his Dad's supporters.

In any event, all of that is to play out, and I want Ron to win the primary.

----------


## newbitech

we could do a crop circle lol, appeal to our fringe base.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Crop-Circle

----------


## RoamZero

I just hope his campaign wont be some kind of veiled CFL fund-raising and proselytizing attempt. While the message is important, winning should be at the front of his mind!

----------


## sailingaway

> We won't need to be quite over the top this time since Ron is practically a household name now, but I just like over the top stuff.


It is our trademark.

And it isn't over the top, it is 'creative'.

As Ron says, if you aren't having fun, you're doing it wrong...!




> we could do a crop circle lol, appeal to our fringe base.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Crop-Circle


speciallyblend already suggested tipping cows.  We could do crop circles AND tip cows.... leave 'em guessing!

----------


## Matt Collins

> Something doesn't add up. (nut meds are kicking in) Rand was endorsed by Palin. If Palin is running in 2012 and Ron Paul is running in 2012, Rand has to choose between the two. Naturally, he would pick his father. But the November election is not here yet, and while Ron has no $#@!ing clue that people are going ape $#@! on this forum, Palin is probably lurking on this forum right now. She will now know that Ron is running, so one of the following must be true:
> 
> 1) The 2012 ticket is going to be Paul/Palin
> 
> 2) Palin is not going to run and will endorse Ron Paul
> 
> 3) Palin is running, and Rand has already distanced himself (though not publicly) from Palin and her machine.
> 
> 4) Ron hasn't told Rand yet that he is running, only Matt Collins.


_Let's not speculate 

Right now keep our noses to the grind, work the precinct program, and donate to Rand on Aug 20th._

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

> Really? How is Ron polling against Obama? And there was a poll out there a few months ago about how Ron had more support than Palin. If anyone can cite that please do because I don't remember nor do I have the time at the moment.


Ron polled in a statistical tie with Obama in April: http://www.rasmussenreports.com/publ...42_ron_paul_41

This is one reason why I'm not that concerned about the general election. If Ron wins the primary, he will very likely be able to beat Obama. The primary is where our real fight is at.

I don't know about the Palin poll you are referring to.

----------


## sailingaway

> _Let's not speculate 
> 
> Right now keep our noses to the grind, work the precinct program, and donate to Rand on Aug 20th._


good luck with the 'let's not speculate' nonsense.

But the other part I agree with you on.

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

> While the message is important, winning should be at the front of his mind!


I agree. Ron (and us) need to either run to win, or not even bother. Ron *can* win and he needs to realize that, and go into this campaign full force.

----------


## Matt Collins

> As Ron says, if you aren't having fun, you're doing it wrong...!


And the CFL knows how to have fun as evidenced by this weekend!

----------


## newbitech

> And the CFL knows how to have fun as evidenced by this weekend!


mmmm, yes.  I will vouch for this, sort of.

----------


## Matt Collins

> we could do a crop circle lol, appeal to our fringe base.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Crop-Circle






> speciallyblend already suggested tipping cows.  We could do crop circles AND tip cows.... leave 'em guessing!


YouTube - Scary Movie 3 - Crop circles

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

> Policy strategizing with Lew Rockwell; man who has never ran for political office or even ran a campaign in his life I believe and who, frankly, isn't exactly mainstream.  Are we back to another bargin basement amatuer hour campaign staff?


Consulting with Lew Rockwell doesn't even make sense as he (Rockwell) doesn't even believe in voting. If there was such a meeting, perhaps it was more of a personal advice meeting rather than a strategic campaign talk.

Ron definitely needs a better campaign staff this time around.

http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...rove-dont-mix/

He should consider hiring Doug Wead as an adviser.

----------


## Agorism

We could try to levitate the Pentagon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbie_Hoffman




> . During the Vietnam War, Hoffman was an anti-war activist, who used deliberately comical and theatrical tactics, such as organizing a mass demonstration in which over 50,000 people would attempt to use psychic energy to levitate The Pentagon until it would turn orange and begin to vibrate, at which time the war in Vietnam would end.[3] Hoffman's symbolic theatrics were successful at convincing many young people to become more active in the politics of the time.[3]

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Start saving your money
> Start getting involved in your local GOP
> Start building your contact lists
> Start working your precincts
> Start going door to door
> 
> _
> Ron Paul 
> WILL BE
> ...


Can we get a Red Alert?

YouTube - RED ALERT

----------


## newbitech

> Consulting with Lew Rockwell doesn't even make sense as he (Rockwell) doesn't even believe in voting. If there was such a meeting, perhaps it was more of a personal advice meeting rather than a strategic campaign talk.
> 
> Ron definitely needs a better campaign staff this time around.
> 
> http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...rove-dont-mix/
> 
> He should consider hiring Doug Wead as an adviser.


here is RP and LR together on Fox with the judge.  There is a close tie in with LR and the mises institute via austrian economics.  

YouTube - Ron Paul & Lew Rockwell "We Have A Dictatorship When It Comes To Foreign Policy"

----------


## michaelwise

YouTube - Ron Paul Limo - in Phoenix

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

> here is RP and LR together on Fox with the judge.  There is a close tie in with LR and the mises institute via austrian economics.  
> 
> YouTube - Ron Paul & Lew Rockwell "We Have A Dictatorship When It Comes To Foreign Policy"


I saw that segment when it aired. I greatly respect Lew Rockwell; I just don't know how much good advice he would have to offer on campaign strategy. He doesn't believe in voting.

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

PROOF PLEASE!!!!!!!  where is this proof that Ron Paul will be running again???

----------


## low preference guy

> I saw that segment when it aired. I greatly respect Lew Rockwell; I just don't know how much good advice he would have to offer on campaign strategy. He doesn't believe in voting.


It's a bit more than "doesn't believe in voting".




> Every voter is a tool.

----------


## AlterEgo

> I want to, but when you watch that part in the For Liberty movie, the bit about it only being able to fly under certain weather conditions does limit it...  we need to do _something_ spectacular, however.  We have a reputation to uphold!

----------


## newbitech

> I saw that segment when it aired. I greatly respect Lew Rockwell; I just don't know how much good advice he would have to offer on campaign strategy. He doesn't believe in voting.


I imagine that the advice he would give would be research related.  I wouldn't be surprised if the issue of blowback and the cia came from the LVMI tho.

----------


## low preference guy

> PROOF PLEASE!!!!!!!  where is this proof that Ron Paul will be running again???


it's just a claim with zero evidence provided. be patient. focus on the November elections and be alert for the two months after Nov 2.

----------


## Matt Collins

> So you have some undeniable evidence. Forgive my sinicism but I have not been on RPF long enough to understand the full weight of a "Collins" endorsement.


Daily Kos knows it:
http://www.dailykos.com/storyonly/20...rsed-Rand-Paul

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

> YouTube - Scary Movie 3 - Crop circles


We could make crop circles that say "even aliens support Pon Paul for president"

or say "Ron Paul 2012 or the world really does end" lol

----------


## michaelwise

> 


A Father and Son team as President and VP is possible, but we must keep this next campaign as professional as possible while having fun. Perhaps a more classy R3volution sign is in order.

----------


## Old Ducker

> it's just a claim with zero evidence provided. be patient. focus on the November elections and be alert for the two months after Nov 2.


I have no doubt that the Pauls would leak such important information to such a credible and respected outlet.  Carol probably called him herself.

----------


## low preference guy

> I have no doubt that the Pauls would leak such important information to such a credible and respected outlet.  Carol probably called him herself.


where is the credible and respected outlet?

----------


## michaelwise

> I have no doubt that the Pauls would leak such important information to such a credible and respected outlet.  Carol probably called him herself.


I love Carol Paul. I met them in Orlando at One Eyed Jacks.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Supporting liberty candidates now will be HUGE for a Ron Paul victory. 

Priorities:
1. Move to Iowa
2. Register to vote in Iowa
3. Get 10 friends to complete 1 and 2

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

We could make crop circles that say 

"even aliens support Pon Paul for president"

or say 

"Ron Paul 2012 or the world really does end" 

lol

----------


## james1906

> I have no doubt that the Pauls would leak such important information to such a credible and respected outlet.  Carol probably called him herself.


Well....Collins is known in some circles as 'Deep Throat'

----------


## TheTyke

> Supporting liberty candidates now will be HUGE for a Ron Paul victory. 
> 
> Priorities:
> 1. Move to Iowa
> 2. Register to vote in Iowa
> 3. Get 10 friends to complete 1 and 2


Would the Free State Project move to Iowa for a couple years? It might even turn into a good recruiting tool!

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

> A Father and Son team as President and VP is possible, but we must keep this next campaign as professional as possible while having fun. Perhaps a more classy R3volution sign is in order.


this is epic!!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Well....Collins is known in some circles as 'Deep Throat'


lmfao , sitting at work   good one! look folks the collins doesn't joke around!! I am taking his word at 100% but we all already know Ron Paul has to run!

----------


## YumYum

> Well....Collins is known in some circles as 'Deep Throat'


LOL. And if Sarah Palin was the one leaking the information she would be known as "Sore Throat".

----------


## Matt Collins

> it's just a claim with zero evidence provided. be patient. focus on the November elections and be alert for the two months after Nov 2.


Exactly.





> We could make crop circles that say "even  aliens support Pon Paul for president"


Not exactly what we're  looking for in the GOP primary 





> Carol probably called him herself.


No. Don't speculate please, it's not productive and can lead to rumors which cause problems. 





> I love Carol Paul. I met them in Orlando at  One Eyed Jacks.


Yeah that was a night I'll never forget! What a  great time 





> Well....Collins is known in some circles as 'Deep Throat'


And for those who think it's something sexual, it's not:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_throat

----------


## thehighwaymanq

GREAT NEWS! Some things I believe we need to aim for:

1) 15 million dollar money bomb ( i realize that is a massive number, but we can absolutely pull that one off with the right advertising) 
2) 100,000 person march in D.C. ( physical showing of numbers for the media to report on, and lie about, and a celebration of liberty-minded individuals)
3) we all know what they are going to say about Ron Paul and his supporters, we need to be ready with answers about the racism thing, and we need to not ever get involved in attempts to discredit the movement
4) constant brainstorming and development of creative ideas for activism, thats what were known for and thats what attracts newcomers.
5) focusing in on the anti war and pro marijuana people
6) attempt to get the youth as interested in RP as Obama got in '08. Everyone says now " our kids are goin pay for this", the kids need to step up and voice their opinions. YAL will need to be huge in this election!
7) in addition to YAL, C4L needs to be ready to play a major role in this campaign
8) we need to resurrect all meet-up groups
9) regardless of how great or terrible the actual campaign is, the outcome will be determind by us. We all need to be on our game and work our asses off for this election. 
10) donations will be at the top of our priority list- get ready to throw money into that campaign!

we can absolutely do this. Is an actual presidential victory possible? I don't know- but major spreading of this message WILL HAPPEN.

Get some rest tonight folks, its going to be a long next two years, three months.

-Matthew

----------


## Pauls' Revere

I sense a December 16th Money Bomb!!

Remind them of where the Tea Party came from.

YouTube - Ron Paul December 16th Money Bomb [12/16/07 TeaParty07.com]

We did 12 Million in 2007!

----------


## michaelwise

> I sense a December 16th Money Bomb!!
> 
> Remind them of where the Tea Party came from.
> 
> YouTube - Ron Paul December 16th Money Bomb [12/16/07 TeaParty07.com]


It still amazes me they still don't know us Paulies started this new Tea Party movement.  I would like to get documentation of the events that followed our primary loss with us guys continuing the movement and the subsequent hijacking of it by Glenn Beck.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

I don't know the rules about this so are C4L and YAL officially allowed to push/help/organize a candidate? Obviously the members will but can the organization do it?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Nothing has "changed".

Obama owns the wars.

Ron Paul 2012!!!!

YouTube - Ron Paul Our Power Our Responsibility

----------


## YumYum

> 3) we all know what they are going to say about Ron Paul and his supporters, we need to be ready with answers about the racism thing, and we need to not ever get involved in attempts to discredit the movement


Don't worry, we got that covered. We got Black Terrel and Black Peter Schiff to prove them wrong!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> It still amazes me they still don't know us Paulies started this new Tea Party movement.  I would like to get documentation of the events that followed our primary loss with us guys continuing the movement and the subsequent hijacking of it by Glenn Beck.


Ron should annouce on Glen beck and remind him and his audience of the liberty movement.

----------


## sailingaway

> Don't worry, we got that covered. We got Black Terrel and Black Peter Schiff to prove them wrong!


I think the racism thing has been so overused, it is a joke at this point.  But maybe it will be an issue.  Maybe not so much.

----------


## MRoCkEd

From piecing together different rumors and confirmed sources, it seems Ron Paul is serious considering it and has had consultants lay out some plans, but its still a matter of Ron deciding whether to go for it. I'd say its more than likely - let's make sure he does!

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> I don't know the rules about this so are C4L and YAL officially allowed to push/help/organize a candidate? Obviously the members will but can the organization do it?

----------


## libertybrewcity

Just a thought. maybe Peter Schiff could run and we could phonebank 200 million people. what do you think?:_

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> campaign for liberty needs to hold a national tea party convention and bring in as many people and organizations into our fold as possible.


totally agree

----------


## speciallyblend

> From piecing together different rumors and confirmed sources, it seems Ron Paul is serious considering it and has had consultants lay out some plans, but its still a matter of Ron deciding whether to go for it. I'd say its more than likely - let's make sure he does!


I demand Ron Paul 2012!! i am cooking chocolate chip cookies for him now

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

If your correct Matt RP and crew will literally need a server farm for the kickoff money bomb

----------


## fj45lvr

> This time he will rock it hard and all bets are off. Everything will be on the table. The gloves are coming off.



I don't know....I sure wish that would happen but "gloves coming off" is not his style as he is far to "gentlemenly" when in reality this IS PERSONAL and it is WARFARE (not some show of "statesmanship" where the the good ole USA "can turn things around" if we only yada yada yada.  I want to see the opposing "frauds" on stage shredded to bits for what they really are and who they really represent.

I am not very optimistic when the GOP base is as STUPID as ever...still believing their BIG GOVERNMENT stooges rhetoric!!!!!   Where the neo-cons are "conservative" and their "ire" is pinned on mexicans and muslims while they are being bent over by their so-called "leaders" AKA real enemies.

The populous is much too stupid to ever understand and comprehend PAUL (besides the fact that the populous DOES NOT WANT actual "liberty" (because they'd have to take care and be responsible for themselves). 

Last go around I had to chuckle about a bunch of folks jumping on Paul's bandwagon and they had no idea what he really stood for except for trivial things that appealed to them (and if they really knew I am positive they would have been in shock).

----------


## Jace

> Start saving your money
> Start getting involved in your local GOP
> Start building your contact lists
> Start working your precincts
> Start going door to door
> 
> _
> Ron Paul 
> WILL BE
> ...


This is exciting!

----------


## Mr.Magnanimous

This is the best news I've ever heard in my life! Only this video can express my feelings 

YouTube - Spaced -Tim Bisleys Happy Dance

----------


## DjLoTi

> I want to, but when you watch that part in the For Liberty movie, the bit about it only being able to fly under certain weather conditions does limit it...  we need to do _something_ spectacular, however.  We have a reputation to uphold!


for... 1/4 of the price (ONE FOURTH or 25%!!!)... We could have a REAL radio station... reaching 500k people... IN IOWA.... for A YEAR

I recently wrote like 15 pages on my plans for a radio station, the benefits, and the challenges. Personally I think it's the best way to go. I'll post that thread up some time this week. I guess it's time to start getting ready.... (???????)

----------


## Kregisen

Guys the blimp idea in 2008 was stupid.

















I propose *TWO* blimps.

----------


## Mr.Magnanimous

> I propose *TWO* blimps.


Ingenious! That just might win us the election!

----------


## KurtBoyer25L

The radio station idea intrigues me. I can't wait to hear more, DJ. 

I know there's an understandable impulse to be like, well, we lost last time, let's prepare ourselves for the worst & just spread the message. But remember that this time, whoever wins the GOP primary is going to win the presidency, barring either A) a complete turnaround of the economy, war effort and Obama's image in 2 years (not happening) or B) a born-again, Neoconservative, fascist whack job winning the primary (think Huckabee). With Ron's support among (real) liberals and independents, he can't lose to Obama. They might try to dig up dirt or catch him off guard in a debate/interview/stump speech, but any kind of normal Republican candidate will have such an advantage this go-around anyway. Ron could dig a hole and get in it (i.e. play completely safe) and come out a President. 

So winning the primary means winning the whole thing. And I have to imagine that where there's a will, there's a way with the primary. Especially if what everybody says is true about Iowa and a few other key states carrying a candidate to a win. People are envisioning a pitched battle on the convention floor, but my gut feeling is that old habits are hard to break in politics. Whoever wins the primary race will get the nomination. 

And I still think there are untapped liberal/youth markets for Ron Paul. I don't really think a great number of college kids voted in the 2008 primary, especially in states that require party registration. Not that none of them cared, it's just not something a lot of kids do. And there was peer pressure against registering as GOP, even for one day, because of the pro-war, pro-poverty, pro-corporate, anti-weed, anti-gay rights image of the GOP. That can change this time. We have to get the message across that the Ron Paul movement is hijacking/commandeering a major political party for purposes anti-war, anti-poverty, anti-racist, pro-equal rights. THAT will get the great masses of young people on our side, more than just a few tuned-in intellectuals. "Republican" is just a word. It can be done.

----------


## Marc

Just want to add that I'm definitely super excited about Ron running again. I guess I need to figure out why Ron polled so low in the primaries here in Springfield MO when I made and hung more signs around town than anyone.

Maybe our signs need to addres the question of "why Paul?" as opposed to simply "Ron Paul Revolution" and "Ron Paul 08" or "Google Ron Paul". My next signs will read something like....

"Prosperity? Ron Paul 2012", "Integrity? Ron Paul 2012", or "Consistency? Ron Paul 2012"....something along those lines. Our signs have to address that. Otherwise it's just a name.

----------


## itshappening

There needs to be a rally for the Republic in 2011, to really kick things off

----------


## KurtBoyer25L

Marc, first thank you for all of your hard work. I live in MO, doesn't make me necessarily an expert to give advice, but I think Springfield is more like Oklahoma or Arkansas than any other town we have here. Most of it is very Protestant, evangelical bible-belt Protestant. You know that video televangelist chick down there who made a video like four years ago where she said the problem was that people think too much, because humans aren't able to get Jesus' message through our "Leeeeeeettle teeny-weeny brains" so we should just sit back and accept the church's word on everything? That kind of says it all. Then you have like 10% rebellious punk kids who are probably just radical left-wing because it's trendy, and counter to the GOP voting morays of the church elders.

I think what you have to do is talk to individuals, signs won't do anything if people know who he is but made up their minds already. Ron Paul is right when he says the freedom message brings people together. It does, but the political corollary to that is that you can angle the message toward the listener. I wouldn't talk to old people in Springfield about personal liberty in general. But you could talk about Ron Paul's support OF the church against certain government restriction & intervention. Most proselytizing Christians are big local-education-control fans because they wouldn't have D.C. imposing rules about praying, teaching evolution, black history, science in general, A = A or electricity...powered appliances...um, sorry, got carried away there.:-) They like local education. Ask them if they watch Glenn Beck, he's solidly in Ron's corner now. Talk about the drastically lower taxes and gun rights, property rights, etc. All kinds of traditional GOP issues that were perverted by neocons and church opportunists are good Ron Paul talking points for getting the Archie Bunker vote. 

And there are colleges down there. We need to campaign hard at all colleges. Not with signs but with direct communication and encouraging young liberty activists. If you run into liberals, just explain how Ron is more of a true liberal than Obama. Talk up his stances on the Patriot Act, gay rights, drugs, the "War is Making you Poor Act" w/ Kucinich and the ongoing dialogue/friendship with Nader. Mention that he did not favor cutting unemployment benefits & how he plans to spend approximately half of the current war budget to tide over the poor and elderly. 

I think "Ron Paul 2012" or "Revolution" are still the best bet. Prosperity is a what-not-how rhetorical proposition, Integrity is a common political boast, and Consistency falls flat because many voters are regretfully starting with the proposition that libertarians are _consistently $#@!ed up._  But keep the ideas coming! Great work and thanks! 

(It's wrong for a newbie to take the reins & give such advice, but it's 4:50 AM MO time and I thought I'd help a brotha out).

----------


## justinc.1089

> we could do a crop circle lol, appeal to our fringe base.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Crop-Circle


Omg I laughed so hard I started coughing!

----------


## IPSecure

Everyone needs to either learn Roberts Rules in depth, or we need to  hire Professional Parliamentarians in order to smack down the  neoconservative controlled republicrat party...

 Becoming a delegate is as easy as showing up after the voting ends. So simple everyone should do it! 

Also, Gingrich has an unlimited fund raising capability, with his 527 group. (wonder if the fedres will support him)

----------


## justinc.1089

> Guys the blimp idea in 2008 was stupid.
> 
> 
> I propose *TWO* blimps.





NO.


For the price of ONE BLIMP, according to another poster, we could have OUR OWN RADIO STATION for an ENTIRE YEAR in IOWA, NEW HAMPSHIRE, SOUTH CAROLINA, and whatever other primary state we choose, or TWO RADIO STATIONS IN NEW HAMPSHIRE.

For the price of TWO BLIMPS, we could have EIGHT RADIO STATIONS FOR A YEAR!


Think about it...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> no need we can blackmail him with my avatar snickers  the collins better give up some info. i pulled the secret weapon out


YouTube - Matt Collins of Ron Paul Campaign for Liberty Does Truffle Shuffle

----------


## t0rnado

> for... 1/4 of the price (ONE FOURTH or 25%!!!)... We could have a REAL radio station... reaching 500k people... IN IOWA.... for A YEAR
> 
> I recently wrote like 15 pages on my plans for a radio station, the benefits, and the challenges. Personally I think it's the best way to go. I'll post that thread up some time this week. I guess it's time to start getting ready.... (???????)


Start a pirate radio station. It's free, but probably not legal. 

http://www.diymedia.net/links/lstart.htm

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> for... 1/4 of the price (ONE FOURTH or 25%!!!)... We could have a REAL radio station... reaching 500k people... IN IOWA.... for A YEAR
> 
> I recently wrote like 15 pages on my plans for a radio station, the benefits, and the challenges. Personally I think it's the best way to go. I'll post that thread up some time this week. I guess it's time to start getting ready.... (???????)


I have been saying forever that we need some real media outlets and when you post plans for this than count me in as someone who will contribute. If possible I will even come out to Iowa and take a shift on the air or work on the staff at the station or something....anything... let's just get this done.

----------


## Ireland4Liberty

This thread makes me smile.

----------


## LibertyVox

This news should brighten everyone's day.

Did Matt hear this from the man himself?

----------


## IPSecure

YouTube - Alex Jones Drafts Ron Paul for 2012 Presidency Bid

YouTube - Rally for the Republic - The Revolution Continues

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

YouTube - MTV's Aimee Allen, Ron Paul Anthem Music Video MUST SEE!!

YouTube - Ron Paul - freedom train

----------


## Elwar



----------


## Legend1104

We went about this all wrong. We should have let this thread die instead of feeding the beast. That would have got Collins to spill the beans. 

He would have been like, "guys... Ron Paul running. Guys! Paul 2012. Crap! Here I am uploading my visit to the Paul mansion where he confirmed over fresh cookies.

----------


## Elwar

YouTube - Ron Paul 2012 begins now

YouTube - Ron Paul in 2012?

----------


## sailingaway

> We went about this all wrong. We should have let this thread die instead of feeding the beast. That would have got Collins to spill the beans. 
> 
> He would have been like, "guys... Ron Paul running. Guys! Paul 2012. Crap! Here I am uploading my visit to the Paul mansion where he confirmed over fresh cookies.


Too true.  Except the mansion part.

And probably it shouldn't be confirmed until after Nov 2 in any event...

But the Collins part I agree with....

----------


## speciallyblend

> YouTube - Ron Paul 2012 begins now
> 
> YouTube - Ron Paul in 2012?


no worries , the collins is just jumping on the obvious bandwagon

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Get your money ready, to support Paul, or whoever Paul gives his blessings to (after the midterm election) as the 2012 liberty candidate for President. Be prepared to pour 33% of the money directly into the candidacy, 33% into efforts in your own state, and the rest into efforts in Iowa, New Hampshire and South Carolina (the all crucial early primaries). Get ready to start attending and actually contributing to meetup activities, by offering leads as to who to hit up for funds, speaking venues, to make political alliances with leading to early endorsements, etc.

Be prepared to do a lot of precinct canvassing, and make a lot of presentations at community centers on issues that can be tied in to a Paul or liberty candidacy. Put time into locating and funding major billboards around your state with a Paul/liberty message. In short, all those effective ideas we talked about to death, when it was too late to get them to work in 2008, we can do across 2011 to win in 2012!

----------


## timebomb101

Can we find a place to make custom inflatable, like the snowman and such for the holidays? A 9' tall light up Ron Paul would be awsome.

----------


## speciallyblend

> YouTube - Matt Collins of Ron Paul Campaign for Liberty Does Truffle Shuffle


hehe

----------


## jake

> Can we find a place to make custom inflatable, like the snowman and such for the holidays? A 9' tall light up Ron Paul would be awsome.


good idea, put these bad boys all over the country. add in the ron paul radio station, ron paul air corp, billboard projects, sign bombs, town hall events, internet campaigns, money bombs.. and on !!!!!

----------


## liberalnurse

> hehe


This still cracks me up.  Just spent the last 3 hrs. husking, blanching and cutting a bushel of sweet corn to freeze and am sweating my ass off.  Needed a laugh and this was it.

----------


## SwordOfShannarah

Pledge for the next money bomb at http://www.RunRonPaul.com - over 1,400 pledges so far.  Oh, it's on!

----------


## Imaginos

Ron Paul 2012!
Liberty or bust!
Ron Paul's primary aim of 2008 was educating people on the important issues and policies.
However, this time, Ron Paul DOES have a real chance to win!

----------


## Philhelm

I'm going all in on this bet!

----------


## FBI_Exposer

> lmfao , sitting at work   good one! look folks the collins doesn't joke around!! I am taking his word at 100%


Really?

Then let Matt state WHERE he heard this information, from whom, what the context was.

I happen to know that he is extrapolating from a conversation where Dr. Paul let on that it's highly likely, but did not in fact announce.

This is Collins taking a calculated risk on being wrong, where the liklihood is good that it's true.

But it's not an exclusive as several dozen were present when Matt hear the info that he derived this announcement from.

BUT IF ITS TRUE?

I sure hope it is!  Get ready to register Republican, go door to door, do phone banking, stuff envelopes and attend your precinct and county party meetings.  That's what wins (republican) elections.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Really?
> 
> Then let Matt state WHERE he heard this information, from whom, what the context was.
> 
> I happen to know that he is extrapolating from a conversation where Dr. Paul let on that it's highly likely, but did not in fact announce.
> 
> This is Collins taking a calculated risk on being wrong, where the liklihood is good that it's true.
> 
> But it's not an exclusive as several dozen were present when Matt hear the info that he derived this announcement from.
> ...


dude, Ron Paul is running this was promised months ago by ME, yes ME . Ron Paul will Run and my money says so Period! you are a few months late and collins is only saying the obvious. really do you need evidence look around. the evidence is around you if you look! Ron Paul 2012 is ON. get with the program. if you do not like it you can always vote for obama/cheney 2012 bring our troops home!  Ron Paul has been running for months. If you cannot see the wrinting on the wall, get some glasses teasin  Registered Republican  ps the gop really has backed themselves into a corner with their corruption of 2008! It will be the gop that nominates Ron Paul or they will alienate themselves by their own actions!!

----------


## YumYum

> dude, R*on Paul is running this was promised months ago by ME, yes ME .*


*You Win!!!*

----------


## speciallyblend

> *Ron Paul Win!!!*


...

----------


## sailingaway

speciallyblend.... 

we know now where the info came from.... and for Ron, likely is..... pretty likely.

So do you still need the avatar?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Then let Matt state WHERE he heard this information, from whom, what the context was.


The context is that we have a lot of work to do before this can happen.




> I happen to know that he is extrapolating from a conversation where Dr. Paul let on that it's highly likely, but did not in fact announce.


Nope, you would be wrong. But good try though 




> This is Collins taking a calculated risk on being wrong, where the liklihood is good that it's true.


Not really.




> But it's not an exclusive as several dozen were present when Matt hear the info that he derived this announcement from.


Nope, again untrue.




> I sure hope it is!  Get ready to register Republican, go door to door, do phone banking, stuff envelopes and attend your precinct and county party meetings.  That's what wins (republican) elections.


That's the point!

----------


## speciallyblend

> speciallyblend.... 
> 
> we know now where the info came from.... and for Ron, likely is..... pretty likely.
> 
> So do you still need the avatar?


hehe, will change in a few at work at the moment, thought i would leave it up for viewing pleasure hehe

----------


## libertybrewcity

support liberty candidates now so they can help out Ron in 2012!

----------


## speciallyblend

matt my only concern is Ron Paul needs to be more aggressive on his intentions! i know it is a tricky road but in no uncertain terms. Ron Paul needs to let the gop know the gravity of the situation and maybe even hint an indy run!! i think Ron Paul needs to play a few more cards on that subject since the gop seems to be half deaf and blind!!  Liberty candidates 2010, Ron Paul 2012

----------


## Deborah K

I believe he'll run again, which is why I posted this back in feb:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=232814

----------


## Anti Federalist

The following just showed up in my email inbox:
*
Ron Paul 2012?

The rumors are flying, on Facebook and the rest of the internet, that Ron Paul will be running for president in 2012!  The news was first reported by Matt Collins on the Ron Paul Forums.  

While this is clearly a rumor until officially confirmed, does anyone seriously doubt that Ron Paul won't run again in 2012? Now is the time for all of us to get energized, organized and prepared to put Dr. Paul in the Whitehouse in 2012.*


Hope you got this right Matt. 

If not you'll be in worse shape than Ghemmy, credibility wise.

----------


## teacherone

> The following just showed up in my email inbox:
> *
> Ron Paul 2012?
> 
> The rumors are flying, on Facebook and the rest of the internet, that Ron Paul will be running for president in 2012!  The news was first reported by Matt Collins on the Ron Paul Forums.  
> 
> While this is clearly a rumor until officially confirmed, does anyone seriously doubt that Ron Paul won't run again in 2012? Now is the time for all of us to get energized, organized and prepared to put Dr. Paul in the Whitehouse in 2012.*
> 
> 
> ...


lolz-- $#@!'s gettin' serious now 

collins has no credibility in my book so we's all good.

----------


## Deborah K

> The following just showed up in my email inbox:
> *
> Ron Paul 2012?
> 
> The rumors are flying, on Facebook and the rest of the internet, that Ron Paul will be running for president in 2012!  The news was first reported by Matt Collins on the Ron Paul Forums.  
> 
> While this is clearly a rumor until officially confirmed, does anyone seriously doubt that Ron Paul won't run again in 2012? Now is the time for all of us to get energized, organized and prepared to put Dr. Paul in the Whitehouse in 2012.*
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I got that too, from the Daily Paul.  Question for you, AF, what do you think of Ghemminger's InflationUSA?  I thought the documentary by them: Melt Up, was damned good!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yea, I got that too, from the Daily Paul.  Question for you, AF, what do you think of Ghemminger's InflationUSA?  I thought the documentary by them: Melt Up, was damned good!


Some folks really despise Ghemmy.

I'm in agreement with you though, I've found a number of InflationUs videos to be spot on, so I'm willing to give Ghemmy a pass.

----------


## specsaregood

> Some folks really despise Ghemmy.
> 
> I'm in agreement with you though, I've found a number of InflationUs videos to be spot on, so I'm willing to give Ghemmy a pass.


What's not to like about a guy that wants to "spam" every person in the US "just once".  




> Why haven't we created a mass email marketing effort for ron paul.....stating the obvious...everyone has email
> 
> is it spam if everyone in the country get's it only once?  After it's over we could be polling 18% and Ron Paul has 50 million in the bank


LOL, dude was a riot.

----------


## trey4sports

> Marc, first thank you for all of your hard work. I live in MO, doesn't make me necessarily an expert to give advice, but I think Springfield is more like Oklahoma or Arkansas than any other town we have here. Most of it is very Protestant, evangelical bible-belt Protestant. You know that video televangelist chick down there who made a video like four years ago where she said the problem was that people think too much, because humans aren't able to get Jesus' message through our "Leeeeeeettle teeny-weeny brains" so we should just sit back and accept the church's word on everything? That kind of says it all. Then you have like 10% rebellious punk kids who are probably just radical left-wing because it's trendy, and counter to the GOP voting morays of the church elders.
> 
> I think what you have to do is talk to individuals, signs won't do anything if people know who he is but made up their minds already. Ron Paul is right when he says the freedom message brings people together. It does, but the political corollary to that is that you can angle the message toward the listener. I wouldn't talk to old people in Springfield about personal liberty in general. But you could talk about Ron Paul's support OF the church against certain government restriction & intervention. Most proselytizing Christians are big local-education-control fans because they wouldn't have D.C. imposing rules about praying, teaching evolution, black history, science in general, A = A or electricity...powered appliances...um, sorry, got carried away there.:-) They like local education. Ask them if they watch Glenn Beck, he's solidly in Ron's corner now. Talk about the drastically lower taxes and gun rights, property rights, etc. All kinds of traditional GOP issues that were perverted by neocons and church opportunists are good Ron Paul talking points for getting the Archie Bunker vote. 
> 
> And there are colleges down there. We need to campaign hard at all colleges. Not with signs but with direct communication and encouraging young liberty activists. If you run into liberals, just explain how Ron is more of a true liberal than Obama. Talk up his stances on the Patriot Act, gay rights, drugs, the "War is Making you Poor Act" w/ Kucinich and the ongoing dialogue/friendship with Nader. Mention that he did not favor cutting unemployment benefits & how he plans to spend approximately half of the current war budget to tide over the poor and elderly. 
> 
> I think "Ron Paul 2012" or "Revolution" are still the best bet. Prosperity is a what-not-how rhetorical proposition, Integrity is a common political boast, and Consistency falls flat because many voters are regretfully starting with the proposition that libertarians are _consistently $#@!ed up._  But keep the ideas coming! Great work and thanks! 
> 
> (It's wrong for a newbie to take the reins & give such advice, but it's 4:50 AM MO time and I thought I'd help a brotha out).


Hey your from Springfield, right on! Do you go to Mo state by chance?

----------


## GabrielHandler

I feel funny about this "announcement". As much as I would like for it to be true it feels more like a ruse for increased name recognition and donations. Hopefully it doesn't back fire and make Ron look bad in the long run. Either way this does feel like an announcement from Ron Paul's camp, but more like a personal assumption. I'd love to be proven wrong.

----------


## speciallyblend

Ron Paul 2012  will happen. The gop better make it happen! Honestly as a new republican i feel like the gop is hanging by a thread and i am in no mood for the typical gop establishment bs!!   Ron Paul's Platform is why i am a republican. If the RNC or the GOP cannot figure out the Ron Paul platform and follow it! Then i suspect my vote will have to look elsewhere!! Period  

I think Ron Paul needs to throw the hammer down and show the gop/rnc the gravity of the situation!   If the gop wants to blame anyone for putting themselves into this position of having to nominate Ron Paul to gain their own credibility back. The blame lays at the feet of the current failed gop leadership and past!!!

The line has been drawn in the sand by the failed gop, we just poured concrete to solidfy that line!!

----------


## mello

> See the sig...


I tweaked your Ron Paul Signature to make it look a little more like
an "R".

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

> For the price of ONE BLIMP, according to another poster, we could have OUR OWN RADIO STATION for an ENTIRE YEAR in IOWA, NEW HAMPSHIRE, SOUTH CAROLINA, and whatever other primary state we choose, or TWO RADIO STATIONS IN NEW HAMPSHIRE.
> 
> For the price of TWO BLIMPS, we could have EIGHT RADIO STATIONS FOR A YEAR!
> 
> 
> Think about it...


This is really a great idea. Is there anyone in the liberty movement who has the knowledge to plan this out so it can be launched as soon as funds are available? Maybe someone like Ted Anderson? If so, whoever has done the research on this idea should send the facts and figures to Anderson (or whomever else is capable of organizing it) right away.

Maybe Jack Hunter would want to lead the radio effort in South Carolina?

----------


## Elwar

The official word has been given:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...63&postcount=7

----------


## DjLoTi

> This is really a great idea. Is there anyone in the liberty movement who has the knowledge to plan this out so it can be launched as soon as funds are available? Maybe someone like Ted Anderson? If so, whoever has done the research on this idea should send the facts and figures to Anderson (or whomever else is capable of organizing it) right away.
> 
> Maybe Jack Hunter would want to lead the radio effort in South Carolina?


I started RonPaulradio.com back in 2008 and I know all about the process. I wrote a 15-page paper detailing the benefits and challenges of having a radio station. I know about getting press passes, getting to debates, broadcasting from anywhere, and yes an added benefit is that we could have great shows by people like Jack Hunter! If they are interested of course! 

I lost that 15 page paper I wrote (otherwise it would already be up) but I will write it again and I promise I'll get it up this weekend

----------


## Bman

Facebooked!

Got a lot of High School friends from Central PA who are big Ron Paul fans.  I will help to get them mobilized.

----------


## JamesButabi

As silly as this is....its awesome. Im enjoying all of the buzz a simple rumor can muster up, and realize this is merely a sneak peek of something legit and an explosion of activity the second RP 2012 is official.

----------


## Elwar

> I started RonPaulradio.com back in 2008 and I know all about the process. I wrote a 15-page paper detailing the benefits and challenges of having a radio station. I know about getting press passes, getting to debates, broadcasting from anywhere, and yes an added benefit is that we could have great shows by people like Jack Hunter! If they are interested of course! 
> 
> I lost that 15 page paper I wrote (otherwise it would already be up) but I will write it again and I promise I'll get it up this weekend


Make it so...

Your 4000th post...the Iowa Ron Paul radio write up.

----------


## AuH2O

There are a couple scenarios I can see here.

A)  Matt is speculating.

B)  Matt has inside information, which he has decided to leak in violation of trust.  Unless of course it's option C...

C)  Matt was given inside information and told that he should be the one to make the announcement.

Unless there's another alternative I'm missing, I'd say this is probably a thread that shouldn't have been started.

----------


## the_shez

If this is true, I'm packing up my s**t and moving from Canada to the US to put all of my efforts into this. Any patriots with some advice how or where to make the move down and get directly involved?

----------


## erowe1

> If this is true, I'm packing up my s**t and moving from Canada to the US to put all of my efforts into this. Any patriots with some advice how or where to make the move down and get directly involved?


Iowa would probably be best, perhaps close to Ames. That way you could be involved in helping with the straw poll, including perhaps letting some out-of-staters spend the night at your place and helping make arrangements for some other places they could stay as well. And then you'd be there to help campaign for the Iowa caucuses as well.

----------


## Legend1104

I have a feeling like maybe Collins was told by either Dr. Paul or someone very close that Paul has quietly decided that he will run again. It may have even been a sort of off handed conversation that swung into that topic instead of a direct meeting specifically for that purpose. I would bet that he was probably told that it is ok if he mentions this here as long as he does not give any real details until at least after Nov. 2nd (Matt may have even pushed the source to be able to at least give us that much info.)  That way Dr. Paul could maybe get an idea by the reaction given what feelings are and plus give us something to look forward too. Just my thoughts. Thing is, the secret has got to be killing him. He is probably like a magician with a new magic trick. He really wants to show it off a lot, and loves being the center of attention, but he must realize that the line from that movie the prestige is so true, "Never let them know the secret because then you will be nothing to them."

----------


## Wren

So is this official, or is it just a rumor now?

----------


## YumYum

> So is this official, or is it just a rumor now?


It's an official rumor.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> So is this official, or is it just a rumor now?


Truly it's a mystery. 




> Start preparing, Ron Paul WILL run for President in 2012!!! *[Mod Note: RUMOR]*

----------


## WaltM

I highly doubt, if they wanted us to know, they'd still be sitting on it and let us rumor from now.

As for why they've not decided, it's beyond me.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Thing is, the secret has got to be killing him.

----------


## Wren

> It's an official rumor.


Damn, just when I had let the word out and gotten everyone including myself hyped.  Oh well, I guess we can go by our gut feeling and still assume Ron Paul will run.

----------


## YumYum

> Damn, just when I had let the word out and gotten everyone including myself hyped.  Oh well, I guess we can go by our gut feeling and still assume Ron Paul will run.


Just follow the Yellow Brick Road!

----------


## Kylie



----------


## pinkmandy

Woot! I hope this is true!

----------


## CoreyBowen999

14k views in 2 days :O

----------


## JasonC

!!!!

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul _WILL_ Run in 2012 (Part II)
Get Prepared!


 
  Many of you know me and trust what I have to say, and if not, that is  ok. You can take my word for it or not, it is your choice because I  realize I am asking you to trust me without anything being put forth (at  present) to support my assertion. Each individual should decide for themselves whether or not my comments  on the topic have merit. But I can tell you that if you are indeed  committed to the cause of liberty there are action items that need to be  executed to prepare and lay the ground work for a 2012 Ron Paul  Presidential campaign. 



 The best opportunity for victory in 2012 will require each of us to do the following:

 
 *1-*     Donate to Rand Paul on August 20*
*2-*      Become active and known in your local Republican Party
*3-*      Work your precincts, create a  list of friendlies, let them get to know you, get them involved in your  local Republican Party too, and create a catalog/database of which  issues are important to each household
*4-* Many local Republican Parties will be  having officer elections in winter of 2011--  try and win as many seats  as you can on your Republican Executive Committee



 Please review the following courses on how to organize your precinct as _
canvassing is the most important element of winning the campaign_:

http://www.campaignforliberty.com/course.php?course=2
 http://www.campaignforliberty.com/course.php?course=3
 


For those who are reading this assertion with doubts in your mind about a   2012 run by Ron, I can understand those doubts.  But if you think I’m   wrong or you don’t believe me, then I challenge you to implement the   above action items regardless. Making great strides in your precinct   program, fundraising for Rand, ensuring influence of your local GOP, and   learning what it takes to win your precinct will end up being a   self-fulfilling prophecy for those who doubt. If you honestly believe  that Ron isn't going to run in 2012, then get out there and give him a  reason to change his mind. But I can already tell you that he is going  to run.





*Before Ron runs in 2011/2012 it is critical that Rand Paul win a seat  in the US Senate with a clear mandate so that no one can challenge the  fact that our ideas are accepted, at the forefront, and what the People  actually demand from their federal government. It isn't just enough to  win, but we must win by a landslide, or rather a "Randslide". A wide  margin will send a very loud message that the statist/establishment  cronies are no longer welcome. To ensure such a large victory in Rand's  race we must give his campaign the tools to do so, which means donating  to the Rand Paul Money Bomb this week on August 20th. 

YouTube - Rand Paul August 19-20th Money Blitz

----------


## jclay2

> *Before Ron runs in 2011/2012 it is critical that Rand Paul win a seat in the US Senate with a clear mandate so that no one can challenge the fact that our ideas are accepted, at the forefront, and what the People actually demand from their federal government. It isn't just enough to win, but we must win by a landslide, or rather a "Randslide". A wide margin will send a very loud message that the statist/establishment cronies are no longer welcome. To ensure such a large victory in Rand's race we must give his campaign the tools to do so, which means donating to the Rand Paul Money Bomb this week on August 20th.


I think this is very important. A major victory for Rand will be directly attributed to Ron and will exponentially increase his name saturation and legitmacy when he runs in 2012. Bump for a august 20th money bomb.

----------


## BuddyRey

This is so great.  I lived and breathed Ron Paul during '07 and '08, and very rarely talked or thought about anything else.  This time around, I look forward to obsessing _twice_ as much.

Viva la Ron Paul Revolution!

----------


## Michigan11

*Get Prepared!*

----------


## libertybrewcity

Support liberty candidates everywhere for a Ron Paul win in 2012. And yes, canvassing and getting involved is very important!

----------


## libertybrewcity

> *get prepared!*


*get pumped!*

----------


## Michigan11

> *get pumped!*


and *get ready!*

----------


## YumYum

> and *get ready!*


*OK!
*

----------


## Son of Detroit

why are we yelling?

----------


## Akus

> why are we yelling?


we're not

we're just nearsighted from sitting in front of a computer too much lol

----------


## Tinnuhana

So when I get back to Japan in three days, I slap the Rand for Senate bumper sticker (thank you Ethek) on my Toyota Carib, to be followed later by the Ron Was Right sticker, and then after he declares, ...
In the meantime, I'm in NH with the Lewicke (NH state senate) sticker on the Camry.
Listen, anyone know where I can get a R3volution stencil that I can take back with me? I'm thinkin how good that would look on a seawall.

----------


## 00_Pete

He wont...you heard it first here and from me (and im not an attention-whore)

----------


## Liberty Star

very cool

----------


## Elwar

We need no less than 10,000 people to vote for Ron Paul in the Ames Iowa Straw Poll one year from now.

----------


## AZ Libertarian

> I'll donate $1,000 if he runs.  Does anyone else remember the interview in Louisville (at the Rally for the Republicans for Rand Paul)?  I think it was after the rally - a couple of amateurs with a  camera (can't find the tube now - dang).  They asked him (or was it his wife?) if Ron would run in 2012, and he (or she?) said he would if he thought his county needed him, i.e., if there were a financial crisis that he had predicted and was uniquely prepared to address.
> 
> This time around, he'll have an outspoken son in the senate who will be on cable news every night, as the defacto spokesperson/leader of the movement to return our country to constitutional principles!


I had to read every thread (I would have anyway heh heh) to see if anyone posted the video you referenced, but it wasn't, so I offer it here:

YouTube - Will Ron Paul run for president in 2012? Carol Paul: Yes.

In this video taken January 30th, 2010, Carol Paul states "If you were to ask him now, he would probably say no. but he did say to someone the other night (Matt? LOL), he said, you know, things are happening so quickly, fast in our country, if were in a crisis period, and they need someone with the knowledge he has, *he would do it* (emphasis mine), but I tell you it takes a lot out of you, it is something." 

Being the Organizer of the FIRST Ron Paul for President MeetUp Group on the Planet, ( http://www.meetup.com/Ron-Paul-and-h...ty-R3VOLUTION/ ) and also the Editor of THE R3VOLUTION CONTINUES Edition of Freedom's Phoenix, we follow this issue quite closely.  Here is a picture we took here in Phoenix last December when he was here to speak at the Freedom Summit, we had him put on a 'Ron Paul 2012' hat on for a photo op.  When Ron saw what was printed on the hat, he thought he was being slick, and turned the hat around backwards.  WHAT HE DIDNT REALIZE was the glass door he was standing in front of:



Search of Freedom's Phoenix archives returns several hits concerning Ron's prospective 2012 run, and you can read them all and make your own conclusions here: 
http://www.freedomsphoenix.com/Search-Page.htm?EdNo=001 

We're READY.  But then again, some of us were BORN ready...

Sincerely,

Ed Vallejo

----------


## YumYum

^^^^Damn!! That is one big-ass yarmulke Ron Paul is wearing!

----------


## K466

I hope you're right Matt Collins. How many weeks after the November elections do you expect him to announce a run?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> 


Is that McCain on the right?

----------


## devil21

> Is that McCain on the right?


That's what I thought at first too but I don't think it's McCain.  It's the other side of John's face that bulges out like that and his nose is a little smaller.  Looks kinda like a Goldwater...   Anybody know for sure?

on topic:
Im going to wait until Ron announces before I get excited.  We've had more than a few of these "OMGZ" type threads in the past and Im not falling for another one.  I'll believe it when I hear it from RP's mouth.

----------


## mello

The first 1oz Kruggerand that I bought will go to Ron Paul if he announces that he will run again. I
can't wait to see how the mainstream media will react to that first official moneybomb. I'm predicting
20 million bucks. Hopefully there are 15,999 other Ron Paul fans with a 1oz gold coin that will throw
down with me!

----------


## speciallyblend

> The first 1oz Kruggerand that I bought will go to Ron Paul if he announces that he will run again. I
> can't wait to see how the mainstream media will react to that first official moneybomb. I'm predicting
> 20 million bucks. Hopefully there are 15,999 other Ron Paul fans with a 1oz gold coin that will throw
> down with me!


hmm, i wish hehe but if your willing to snowboard or learn. I would be more then willing to be your personal guide on the mtns if you throw in another 1 oz to Ron Paul 2012  plus you get some good meals and possibly some green eggs and ham for breakfast

I will donate what i can though

----------


## silverhandorder

I think if he runs we will win it for him. Grassroots has grown since his run and a lot of are in hibernation. I bet anything that as soon as he runs many people who never followed politics will be sucked into his campaign.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The Collins is never wrong.
> !


 you forgot the /sarcasm tag... lolz!!!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> The first 1oz Kruggerand that I bought will go to Ron Paul if he announces that he will run again. I
> can't wait to see how the mainstream media will react to that first official moneybomb. I'm predicting
> 20 million bucks. Hopefully there are 15,999 other Ron Paul fans with a 1oz gold coin that will throw
> down with me!


Thats a pretty smart idea. We could accomplish two things with one event: raise awareness about the value of gold and raise money for the campaign.

Somehow we need to set up an event "Gold for Ron" or something with a catchy little title

----------


## MR2Fast2Catch

We are going to do a spontaneous money bomb the day that Ron Paul announces his candidacy! I've got my money ready donate right when he makes it official. What better way to make news than the have a few million dollars come in the day you announce your candidacy? Plus, it'll jump start the campaign.

----------


## Minuteman2012

> We are going to do a spontaneous money bomb the day that Ron Paul announces his candidacy! I've got my money ready donate right when he makes it official. What better way to make news than the have a few million dollars come in the day you announce your candidacy? Plus, it'll jump start the campaign.


+1 for this idea. I can't wait to make my first contribution to the good Doctor. I was too young to vote for him last time but am eager to campaign and contribute this time around. I already gave money to his son and it made every bit of difference in the primary.

----------


## Legend1104

> +1 for this idea. I can't wait to make my first contribution to the good Doctor. I was too young to vote for him last time but am eager to campaign and contribute this time around. I already gave money to his son and it made every bit of difference in the primary.


Well I have voted for a few presidential candidates before, yet I feel as thought this will be my first real vote because it will be a liberty minded vote for the first time.

----------


## RicRon

> He really does have a chance in 2012; see Doug Wead's analysis at http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...2012-step-one/ and at http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2008/1...rove-dont-mix/
> 
> There are a few things Ron has to change, though. He has to really run to win, not just to educate, and he needs to be willing to brag (in a non-arrogant way) more about his pro-Constitution record.


This bears repeating.  I got the impression he wasn't really trying in 2008.  Yes, of course, the media and establishment were all aligned against him, but there were some things I thought he could have done, like challenging some primary results, that he didn't.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I hope you're right Matt Collins. How many weeks after the November elections do you expect him to announce a run?


I'm always right.  

But to answer your question, ask yourself when he announced his previous run 



> We are going to do a spontaneous money bomb  the day that Ron Paul announces his candidacy!


Exactly why I said that everyone needs to start saving and get prepared (right after they max out to Rand of course)

----------


## Matt Collins

> I had to read every thread (I would have anyway heh heh) to see if anyone posted the video you referenced, but it wasn't, so I offer it here:
> 
> YouTube - Will Ron Paul run for president in 2012? Carol Paul: Yes.
> 
> In this video taken January 30th, 2010, Carol Paul states "If you were to ask him now, he would probably say no. but he did say to someone the other night (Matt? LOL), he said, you know, things are happening so quickly, fast in our country, if were in a crisis period, and they need someone with the knowledge he has, *he would do it* (emphasis mine), but I tell you it takes a lot out of you, it is something."


Notice the *VERY* first word that Carol says in that answer 
Oh, and I was standing right next to her and behind the camera when she said it. 
That was at the Rand/Ron event on January 31 at the Louisville Expo Ctr. I'll never forget that day, I took Aimee Allen back to her place in an ice storm.

----------


## Knightskye

You guys realize that he has to win the _Republican_ nomination, right?  That means getting a plurality of Republicans on his side, when most of them are in almost lockstep agreement with either Mitt Romney or Sarah Palin.

----------


## gilliganscorner

Someone asked is that McCain on the right?

I thought it was Don Rickles

----------


## Matt Collins

What is the story with that pic?

----------


## mstrmac1

IDEA:

I could round up some money... Lets say $25,000 or so. We then have a grassroots contest for the most "grass rootsie" Ron Paul get out the message over a six months span. 

What this would create is much more than $25,000 dollars worth of advertising, support, canvassing, unique billboards, blimps, etc... you get the idea. 

If I raise the money I would need everyone else to be the creative side of rules committe/ and marketing of the contest.

What do you think?

----------


## thomas-in-ky

> I had to read every thread (I would have anyway heh heh) to see if anyone posted the video you referenced, but it wasn't, so I offer it here:
> 
> YouTube - Will Ron Paul run for president in 2012? Carol Paul: Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Vallejo


that's the video!  thank you!

----------


## AZ Libertarian

> That was at the Rand/Ron event on January 31 at the Louisville Expo Ctr.


Are you sure on that date?  The original video was uploaded 1-30-2010:
YouTube - Carol Paul + Kelley Ashby Paul + Rand Paul Rally Interviews Lousiville Kentucky | YAL @ IU

----------


## Captain America

> Ron needs to announce before January. He needs to announce right after the November elections so he can capitalize on the tea party electoral momentum and portray himself (correctly) as the epitome of the tea party.


I second this!

----------


## Matt Collins

> Are you sure on that date?  The original video was uploaded 1-30-2010:


I was a day off. Good catch

----------


## Matt Collins

YouTube - The Alex Jones Show Wed 08.18.2010 part-5

Ron basically said the following at 3:05 into the above video:



> "[an announcement] will not be this year.....[whether or not I'll do it]  will depend on what I perceive as [the level] of support.... I need to  know if the support is really out there"



AJ (or DP) was incorrect however that anyone specified January would be  the announcement time. Also there is no "inside official" as AJ/DP  claims either.

Get ready because once we get Rand into the Senate by a large margin, 2012 will be just around the corner!

----------


## Matt Collins

Oh and what Ron just essentially said in case anyone didn't catch it is  that the grassroots needs to get their act in gear before he'll  announce. That means it's in our hands so get to work _doing this_!

----------


## teacherone

> IDEA:
> 
> I could round up some money... Lets say $25,000 or so. We then have a grassroots contest for the most "grass rootsie" Ron Paul get out the message over a six months span. 
> 
> What this would create is much more than $25,000 dollars worth of advertising, support, canvassing, unique billboards, blimps, etc... you get the idea. 
> 
> If I raise the money I would need everyone else to be the creative side of rules committe/ and marketing of the contest.
> 
> What do you think?


Hello people! Pay attention to the real ideas in the thread and ignore the attention whoring!

AWESOME IDEA MstrMac!!!

Where do I sign up??

----------


## Danke

http://dailypaul.com/node/142426




> Ron Paul WILL Run For President in 2012 - Report from Florida Liberty Summit
> Submitted by bobbyw24 on Mon, 08/16/2010 - 14:39
> in
> 
>     * Daily Paul Liberty Forum
> 
> Start saving your money!
> 
> Ron Paul is planning to run against Obama in 2012, this is a tip from an insider known as "The Collins," a hard core activist with connections to the Pauls.
> ...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> 


The reflection in the glass of Ron Paul's hat reads: "Ron Paul 2012"

----------


## AmericasLastHope

*Lew Rockwell:* I am getting lots of emails asking me, to which I always reply, I do not know. When I mentioned this to Ron, he wrote:

And the truth is, I dont know either. I have said publicly several times that it has not been ruled out. Certainly the decision will not occur in 2010. Assessing the degree of support will be a very major factor in making the decision. And note: there was no announcement in Orlando.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...ves/63845.html

----------


## Danke

> *Lew Rockwell:*  When I mentioned this to Ron, he wrote:
> 
> And the truth is, I dont know either. I have said publicly several times that it has not been ruled out.


He should have asked Matt.

----------


## inibo

> he should have asked matt.



lol

----------


## mello

> Thats a pretty smart idea. We could accomplish two things with one event: raise awareness about the value of gold and raise money for the campaign.
> 
> Somehow we need to set up an event "Gold for Ron" or something with a catchy little title


Ron Paul was the reason why I started buying kruggerands. The first one cost me $900
at the time. Now I could sell it around $1,250.

----------


## mello

> IDEA:
> 
> I could round up some money... Lets say $25,000 or so. We then have a grassroots contest for the most "grass rootsie" Ron Paul get out the message over a six months span. 
> 
> What this would create is much more than $25,000 dollars worth of advertising, support, canvassing, unique billboards, blimps, etc... you get the idea. 
> 
> If I raise the money I would need everyone else to be the creative side of rules committe/ and marketing of the contest.
> 
> What do you think?


I had ideas like that during the 2008 elections but it didn't happen.

My idea was what were the cheapest things we could do as supporters to get national
news coverage. My idea was the week before Super Tuesday, Ron Paul supporters
would show up at high value media targets every day for a week. For example:

Fill up the audiences of Late night tv shows with Ron Paul supporters that were all
wearing the same Ron Paul T-Shirts & cheering for him. Jay Leno, Letterman, Conan,
Lopez, Ellen, the Today Show window, & etc. It wouldn't cost us anything to show up
en-masse. Those shows always show their audiences repeatedly. Now imagine a full
week of that with Ron Paul dedication & spirit prior to the Super Tuesday elections.

That would generate its own news & it would bring up his name recognition just
before all those elections.

The only thing I'm not sure about is if you can get tickets ahead of time or do you
go wait in line at the studio first come first served.

----------


## teacherone

> I had ideas like that during the 2008 elections but it didn't happen.
> 
> My idea was what were the cheapest things we could do as supporters to get national
> news coverage. My idea was the week before Super Tuesday, Ron Paul supporters
> would show up at high value media targets every day for a week. For example:
> 
> Fill up the audiences of Late night tv shows with Ron Paul supporters that were all
> wearing the same Ron Paul T-Shirts & cheering for him. Jay Leno, Letterman, Conan,
> Lopez, Ellen, the Today Show window, & etc. It wouldn't cost us anything to show up
> ...



awesome idea!!

this called flash-mobbing. twitter makes it super easy and spontaneous.

there was a HUGE pillow fight flash-mob in frankfurt germany this year...pretty sweet.

without warning hundreds packed the plaza carrying pillows and started wacking each other. feathers were found all over the city for a week afterwards... cops couldn't do anything to stop it, it happened so fast.

they just stood by and watched.


YouTube - MEGA Kissenschlacht-Flashmob / Frankfurt / 17.04.10

YouTube - Mega Kissenschlacht Hauptwache 16:00 Pillow Flash Mob 2010 Frankfurt 17.04.2010

----------


## MelissaCato

Soooo does this mean we can start up our county Ron Paul MeetUps again ?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Soooo does this mean we can start up our county Ron Paul MeetUps again ?


Immediately!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

This thread is ghemminger-esque.  And like with ghemminger threads, it's supposedly big inside information that can't be shared despite the fact that a thread was started about it.  Also it's just impossible to provide so much as a single solitary shred of evidence to back up the claim, even though, like ghemminger before, Collins supposedly has said evidence.

If this turns out to not be true, and Ron Paul doesn't run for President in 2012, I vote perma-ban for Collins.

----------


## low preference guy

> If this turns out to not be true, and Ron Paul doesn't run for President in 2012, I vote perma-ban for Collins.


I agree. But I'd like to add that if Ron _does_ run, I also vote perma-ban for Collins.

----------


## Matt Collins

> This thread is ghemminger-esque.  And like with ghemminger threads, it's supposedly big inside information that can't be shared despite the fact that a thread was started about it.  Also it's just impossible to provide so much as a single solitary shred of evidence to back up the claim, even though, like ghemminger before, Collins supposedly has said evidence.


I never said anything about inside information.





> If this turns out to not be true, and Ron Paul doesn't run for President in 2012, I vote perma-ban for Collins.


I admit it would be well deserved. But you don't think I'd make a claim like that if I wasn't sure about it, right? 




> I agree. But I'd like to add that if Ron _does_ run, I also vote perma-ban for Collins.


Funny guy

----------


## Matt Collins

YouTube - Ron Paul Will Run in 2012?

----------


## MelissaCato

> Soooo does this mean we can start up our county Ron Paul MeetUps again ?


Listen, I just want you to know. I have a very diverse group here in Lebanon ... we do the best we can again. Lots of new peeps. Last time was trial and error. K ?

The media really did phuck us bigtime 2008. Not this time, K. 

We can do this......  Matt, you sure is possible Ron Paul 2012 POTUS ? FBN and freedom Watch looks pretty good so far ... thank you Judge !! This is it !!!

Mudder Phuckers !!!!!!!

----------


## Matt Collins

YouTube - Ron Paul to announce for president 2012?

----------


## speciallyblend

> YouTube - Ron Paul Will Run in 2012?


<Supporter here says Ron Paul 2012, Liberty Candidates 2010 , I 100% Endorse Ron Paul 2012, I am a Republican. I can only hope the gop can see the writing on the wall and understand why i joined the republican party.

Calling all GOP/DNC/Indy's/LP/TP/CP to join the gop now and encourage everyone you know to get active,stand up and make sure you hold all elected officials accountable!!

Liberty Candidates 2010, Ron Paul 2012, carved in stone as far as i am concerned!!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

blimpin

----------


## Matt Collins

YouTube - Ron Paul 2012 - Let the Race Begin!

----------


## Matt Collins

YouTube - Ron Paul 2012 - Let the Race Begin!

----------


## james1906

Matt,

Why are you pimping motor oil again?

----------


## low preference guy

> Matt,
> 
> Why are you pimping motor oil again?


probably he doesn't know how to spank the monkey. it would be much more productive.

----------


## Matt Collins

> *FUNDRAISING IS KEY*
> 
> *Ron Paul's fundraising growth was exponential in 2007-2008.  Lets start the exponential growth 10 months earlier for 2011-2012*.
> 
> One of the reasons Paul got as much media attention that he got in   2007-2008 (especially later in 2007) was his ability to harness *our grassroots* *financial support* - support that is reported and is one of few things the media covering the election has to cover. * Lets make Ron the frontrunner financially EARLY* and he WILL NOT be ignored.
> 
> 
> Timeline of events:
> 
> ...


SOURCE:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...&postcount=144

----------


## james1906

Leave it to Matt to bump his own thread

----------


## MelissaWV

> Leave it to Matt to bump his own thread


That's unfair.  He also bumped various other people's threads with the same exact post

----------


## AZ Libertarian

> But to answer your question, ask yourself when he announced his previous run


March 12th, 2007 - 21 months prior to the General Election.

We probably won't get a definite until around March of next year.

BUT - we can flood the country with "RUN RON, RUN!" banners any time now...

(that's your cue to get out the spraypaint if YOU REALLY WANT IT TO HAPPEN!)

Ed

(BTW - for the poster asking if it was time to 'start up the county MeetUps again' - WE NEVER STOPPED! http://ronpaul.meetup.com/7/ )

----------


## AZ Libertarian

Sorry for the duplicate post.

----------


## Matt Collins

> March 12th, 2007 - 21 months prior to the General Election.


But when did he start the exploratory committee?

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

what are we preparing exactly?

I know giving money to a million grassroots as well as the official campaign didn't work all that well.

Who is going to actually be the campaign manager for ron paul?

sure would love a PROVEN team to get that job done.

----------


## erowe1

> what are we preparing exactly?
> 
> I know giving money to a million grassroots as well as the official campaign didn't work all that well.
> 
> Who is going to actually be the campaign manager for ron paul?
> 
> sure would love a PROVEN team to get that job done.


Here are several ideas:
1) Get involved in your county GOP. Don't wait until the deadline for signing up as a delegate to your state convention only to have your county chair say you can't go because you're not a Republican. Over the course of the next 2 years be perfectly open about your support for Ron Paul, and show them that you're a normal person and a benefit to the party.
2) Get involved in a local tea party/912 type group. Use opportunities you have there to sell Ron Paul to others in the group.
3) Start a Ron Paul 2012 meetup group in your area, or join one if it already exists. Begin networking with others and laying the foundation for things you can do locally to campaign for RP as grassroots.

----------


## libertarian4321

> what are we preparing exactly?
> 
> I know giving money to a million grassroots as well as the official campaign didn't work all that well.
> 
> Who is going to actually be the campaign manager for ron paul?
> 
> sure would love a PROVEN team to get that job done.


I know a lot of people think the 2008 campaign was a "failure" because RP didn't win.  They wanted instant gratification and anything short of that was considered "failure."

I look at it differently.  

In 2007, NO ONE was talking about libertarians.  The only time you saw Ron Paul speaking nationally was at midnight on C-SPAN3 making "for the record" speeches to the nearly empty halls of Congress.

When Ron Paul started his exploratory committee, no one took him seriously.  

Everyone figured Ron Paul would be one of those fringe candidates who shows up at  the first couple of debates, airs his disagreements with the party, raises a few hundred thousand dollars, then disappears quietly long before the first primary.  That's what I thought would happen, and frankly, I think that's what Ron Paul thought would happen.

Instead, he went from a complete unknown to a guy who made some noise in the primaries- raising money like no one thought he could, getting major air time on TV, and beating a number of far better known candidates in the primaries.

Remember, the was gaining momentum in a big way in the last couple of months of '07- but the money he raised then came too late to be really effective.  That, and the "pushed forward" primary schedule ensured that he wouldn't win the early primaries.

Look at the legacy.  Now, Ron Paul can get major press coverage anytime he wants it.  He went from an irrelevant C-Span 3 guy to someone who is regularly consulted.  

Even though the "Tea Party" has devolved into a neocon morass, we have to remember that it was started by Ron Paul people.

Now, we have other candidates who are libertarian conservatives who have legitimate shots at the US House and Senate (they aren't all perfect, but several of them are good).  

That wouldn't have happened prior to the Ron Paul candidacy.  So far from a "failure," I look at the '08 campaign as a beginning of better things in the future.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> But when did he start the exploratory committee?


Last time, Paul filed for an exploratory committee around January 11, 2007. He has already suggested that this time around, he will not make any announcements right after the midterm elections (though we hope he changes his mind). It would be consistent with his history to see him file after the Christmas break, or early January 2011.

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul plans trip to Iowa:
http://dailycaller.com/2010/10/05/ro...ident-in-2012/

----------


## Matt Collins

A reporter who has covered Ron Paul for decades says Ron will run in 2012:
http://blog.nj.com/njv_paul_mulshine...ed_to_iow.html

----------


## susano

Some Oath Keeper military better be hired to be his body guards. NOT kidding. Maybe we could fund them.

----------


## AZ Libertarian

Matt - you're late! LOL I expected you to bump this thread yesterday - are you feeling ok?

----------


## Sentient Void

Matt seems to be the local Necromancer.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I don't often agree with you, but I do with this post.

+rep




> I know a lot of people think the 2008 campaign was a "failure" because RP didn't win.  They wanted instant gratification and anything short of that was considered "failure."
> 
> I look at it differently.  
> 
> In 2007, NO ONE was talking about libertarians.  The only time you saw Ron Paul speaking nationally was at midnight on C-SPAN3 making "for the record" speeches to the nearly empty halls of Congress.
> 
> When Ron Paul started his exploratory committee, no one took him seriously.  
> 
> Everyone figured Ron Paul would be one of those fringe candidates who shows up at  the first couple of debates, airs his disagreements with the party, raises a few hundred thousand dollars, then disappears quietly long before the first primary.  That's what I thought would happen, and frankly, I think that's what Ron Paul thought would happen.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Matt seems to be the local Necromancer.


LOLz.

http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/war...ecromancer.htm


Necormancer has a supernatural ability to bring long-dead forum discussion threads back to life. After having been flogged to death the thread may have been deceased for many years, and bringing it back may have scant relevance to the current topic, yet Necromancer will unexpectedly exhume the threads rotting corpse, and strike horror in the forum as its grotesque form lurches into the discussion. The monster, instantly recognized by all who knew it in life, seems at first to breathe and have a pulse, but, alas, it is beyond Necromancers skill to fully restore the threads original vitality. The hideous apparition may frighten away some of the weaker Warriors or Warriors badly wounded in former battles, but the thread is only a shadow of its former self and very quickly expires. 

Unlike Archivist, Necromancer compulsively saves every forum message in carefully preserved archives for future use in battle, while Necromancer collects departed threads merely for the thrill of resurrecting them. Some say he performs this unnatural act out of malice, others say he cant help himself, but no one really knows.

----------


## Sentient Void

> LOLz.
> 
> http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/war...ecromancer.htm
> 
> 
> Necormancer has a supernatural ability to bring long-dead forum discussion threads back to life. After having been flogged to death the thread may have been deceased for many years, and bringing it back may have scant relevance to the current topic, yet Necromancer will unexpectedly exhume the threads rotting corpse, and strike horror in the forum as its grotesque form lurches into the discussion. The monster, instantly recognized by all who knew it in life, seems at first to breathe and have a pulse, but, alas, it is beyond Necromancers skill to fully restore the threads original vitality. The hideous apparition may frighten away some of the weaker Warriors or Warriors badly wounded in former battles, but the thread is only a shadow of its former self and very quickly expires. 
> 
> Unlike Archivist, Necromancer compulsively saves every forum message in carefully preserved archives for future use in battle, while Necromancer collects departed threads merely for the thrill of resurrecting them. Some say he performs this unnatural act out of malice, others say he cant help himself, but no one really knows.


BWAAAAAHAHAHAhAhAHAHAHhaha!!!! My thoughts *exactly*.

----------


## TNforPaul45

The Necromancer Strikes Again!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...109572&page=11

----------


## Matt Collins

YouTube - Ron Paul "Let the Revolution Begin"

----------


## Ekrub

> YouTube - Ron Paul "Let the Revolution Begin"


2011 is going to be so much fun

----------


## Michigan11

Get all your ducks and papers in a row..

In other words get prepared and be ready!

----------


## shenlu54

Why not let the Rand run the Potus in 2016?

I think the job in Monetary Policy Subcommittee is hard and important enough.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Why not let the Rand run the Potus in 2016?
> 
> I think the job in Monetary Policy Subcommittee is hard and important enough.


Because if we get a Republican in the White House in 2012 who isn't Ron Paul, then everyone all goes back to sleep

----------


## AZ Libertarian

http://ronpaul2012.tv/2010/10/remember-november-5th/

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Bump.

----------


## Matt Collins

_Here I am giving Ron the hard sell!

_ 










FOR MORE DETAILS:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-2012.../page2

----------


## speciallyblend

> _Here I am giving Ron the hard sell!
> 
> _ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice ,now it is my hope that Ron Paul announces at cpac 2011 or soon after!!! I look forward to urging Ron to Run, It is my hopes that we as a crowd at cpac start chanting RUN RON RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       can we have a text flash Ron Paul Republican RUN RON RUN before he speaks at CPAC 2011

----------


## RCA

"Ron will Run!" aka billionaire thread #432...Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

----------


## TNforPaul45

> _Here I am giving Ron the hard sell!
> 
> _ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ronnie come one now, dont you leave the lot today without taking a look at this 1994 Chevrolet Camaro beaut. She can get 14 deca-liters of kerosene per kilometer, and the ladies will LOVE you behind the wheel!"

----------


## Matt Collins

AJ says Ron will announce a bid for the GOP nomination next month:
http://www.infowars.com/ron-paul-to-...id-next-month/

----------


## sailingaway

Yeah, and the interview is on radio, and when you go into the article it says 'will decide one way or the other...' 

Fact, he did sound more like he was working out details but fairly committed, to me.

----------


## libertarian4321

He probably will run.  I hope he does.

But do we really need the weekly "Ron Paul is Running!" hoax thread (or someone who keeps pushing the same old hoax thread to the front page)?

Why not save the "Ron Paul is Running!" thread for, you know, the day Ron Paul actually declares?

----------


## acptulsa

I've believed all along that he wouldn't let us down.  God willing, if the creeks don't rise, and provided the CIA sharpshooters miss.

----------


## ItsTime

So he will announce after the first debate? I doubt that.

----------


## Joey Fuller

can't wait!!!! 

Wear Ron Paul 2012 shirts, put the bumper stickers on your car... have some literature in your car..

People recognize symbols/brands...

Let's Restore the Republic.

----------


## devil21

It's going to be that day where he's scheduled for 6 tv interviews.  April 25?

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron has filled out paperwork for the EC:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ee-quot-Benton

----------


## muzzled dogg

negative repped for bumping this thread

----------


## Aratus

:collins: + Ron's future tense words on 4/25 = SUPERTUESDAYSPECULATION?

----------


## Aratus

once again, if RON does not RUN, we MAY 
soon see RAND more than mulling a RUN!

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## Legend1104

excitement building.

----------


## MelissaWV

Is "toldja" the right thing to post when so many "he'll announce THIS WEEK/TODAY!" threads were captained by you?  Hmmm.

Still glad about Ron

----------


## Qdog

Its going to happen this time! We are going to win.

----------


## Fr3shjive

> Its going to happen this time! We are going to win.


We better. Ron Paul is very much the reluctant candidate but is willing to deal with the tedious and taxing presidential campaign for us, his supporters, and for America. He's doing his job by announcing his candidacy, now we need to do ours with our wallet and any other way we can.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

he actually has a shot this time around, and he probably matches up better against obama than any other of the historically terrible GOP field. i am excited.

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

> We better. Ron Paul is very much the reluctant candidate but is willing to deal with the tedious and taxing presidential campaign for us, his supporters, and for America. He's doing his job by announcing his candidacy, now we need to do ours with our wallet and any other way we can.


We have to! We have to spread the message!

----------


## Matt Collins

> Is "toldja" the right thing to post when so many "he'll announce THIS WEEK/TODAY!" threads were captained by you?  Hmmm.
> 
> Still glad about Ron


 I eventually got it right :-P

----------


## emazur

> 


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-AllGov/page2 



> Ron is *NOT* running for President in 2012.





> Trust me, it's not possible, and it's not happening. There are external factors beyond the control of both the grassroots, and the campaign. Our best bet is to get as many Congressmen and Senators in office as possible.


I have nothing against you and take no pleasure and pointing out your previous statements, I just happen to agree with JoshLowry here:



> You have no idea.  Don't put stuff in bold if you have no idea.
> 
> It will help to not $#@! up threads and take them off topic.
> 
> Thanks.

----------


## muzzled dogg

pwnt

----------


## kylejack

Mods fix the title.

----------


## Matt Collins

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-AllGov/page2 
> 
> I have nothing against you and take no pleasure and pointing out your previous statements


 Good catch!!

Well that thread was from mid-2009. I don't think there actually was any talk of Ron running for President at the time and it was fairly obvious by all indicators that he wasn't. Then things started changing and back in later summer of '10 I realized that he indeed was running.

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## TomtheTinker

I bet nobody saw that coming.

----------


## Matt Collins

Cant handle the excitement....

----------


## Philhelm



----------


## MikeStanart

Matt, 

Stop posting silly rumors.  Ron Paul running again in 2012?  Silly!

----------


## robertwerden

I think Ron might be running for President.

----------


## AlexAmore

> I think Ron might be running for President.


Source?

----------


## Matt Collins

> I think Ron might be running for President.


Tube or it didn't happen!

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Tube or it didn't happen!


lol, you called it.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> *Ron Paul 
> WILL BE
>  running 
> in 2012!
> *_(barring any unforeseen circumstances, like deciding not to run)_

----------


## speciallyblend

> 


this thread reminds me of when there were rpf members saying ron paul was not going to run. We should make a list

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

He did!

----------


## Philhelm

Seeing this thread made me kind of sad.  I remembered how pumped I was at the thought of him running.

----------


## TheTexan

Ron Paul will be running for President in 2015, you heard it here first

(yes, 2015, no typo)

----------


## Tinnuhana

He did. 
And the world will never be the same because he did, and because of all the people who worked hard and had his back.

----------


## Deborah K

I suspected he would in February of 2010.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ferent-in-2011

----------

